# Your kids on bikes pics......



## ianrauk (15 Sep 2012)

here's Little H....taken yesterday in the park.


----------



## trampyjoe (15 Sep 2012)

She's not quite big enough for 'on a bike' yet but nonetheless:

http://www.cyclechat.net/useralbums/2012-09-11-11-13-01-jpg.2131/view-image

Shopping is exhausting!


----------



## jdtate101 (15 Sep 2012)

My youngest got his first bike yesterday, a reward for potty training.


----------



## I like Skol (15 Sep 2012)

My 2 riding at Sherwood Pines a month ago. 6yr and 9yr old.


----------



## skudupnorth (15 Sep 2012)

My eldest Jasmin




No.2 Manisha




And the two ickle girls Priya and Jaya slumming it in the trailer


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Sep 2012)

skudupnorth said:


> My eldest Jasmin


Does Jasmin always look that at home on a bike? Great photo!


----------



## skudupnorth (15 Sep 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Does Jasmin always look that at home on a bike? Great photo!


Oh yes ! Mind you the whole herd are getting good at this cycling lark inlcuding Mum


----------



## cyberknight (16 Sep 2012)

Great pics !!
Off to buy son his 1st proper bike today, i know hes 5 and should have had one a long time ago but with his health issues he looks like hes about 3 -4 so fitting onto a bike has been an issue , he had a really dinky thing with stabilizers ( i know but hes crap and falls off it even when stopped )
Off to the park later i guess to stop him falling off with only 2 wheels


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Sep 2012)

Ours, getting ready for the off...


----------



## cyberknight (16 Sep 2012)

Just got back from the park, stirling work for his first time on 2 wheels.
Lad just keeps forgetting to watch where his going or suddenly turns the handlebars , leans to one side which all result in a trip to the grass.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Sep 2012)

cyberknight said:


> Just got back from the park, stirling work for his first time on 2 wheels.
> Lad just keeps forgetting to watch where his going or suddenly turns the handlebars , leans to one side which all result in a trip to the grass.


 

He'll get there mate.. doesn't take long for kids to get the hang of it.
Any pics?


----------



## cyberknight (16 Sep 2012)

ianrauk said:


> He'll get there mate.. doesn't take long for kids to get the hang of it.
> Any pics?


Sorry no it was just me and although i could let go he is not confident enough to ride off on his own, took me all my time to get him to pedal .All his mates areon 16 " wheels and he only just fits on a 14" wheel bike due to his ongoing health issues hes not growing right so he looks about 4 at most rather than closer to 6.


----------



## Globalti (16 Sep 2012)

Gti Junior and me riding the Liverpool - Chester.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Sep 2012)

Almost makes me wish I'd had kids!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Sep 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Almost makes me wish I'd had kids!



.......Just so that you could post a picture on here!


----------



## skudupnorth (17 Sep 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Almost makes me wish I'd had kids!


For a small fee you can have mine when they are in hissy fit mode !


----------



## ColinJ (17 Sep 2012)

skudupnorth said:


> For a small fee you can have mine when they are in hissy fit mode !


Various people have suggested to me over the years that I'd have made a good teacher. Perhaps in a grammar school where the children were well-behaved and keen to learn, yes, but put me in a difficult school with disruptive kids and my shortcomings would soon become obvious!

Similarly, I could imagine having my own kids and helping them learn to read or ride bikes, but dealing with hissy fits, noise and general domestic chaos ... I realised that I wasn't cut out for it!


----------



## skudupnorth (17 Sep 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Various people have suggested to me over the years that I'd have made a good teacher. Perhaps in a grammar school where the children were well-behaved and keen to learn, yes, but put me in a difficult school with disruptive kids and my shortcomings would soon become obvious!
> 
> Similarly, I could imagine having my own kids and helping them learn to read or ride bikes, but dealing with hissy fits, noise and general domestic chaos ... I realised that I wasn't cut out for it!


It does test you a tad !


----------



## ColinJ (17 Sep 2012)

skudupnorth said:


> It does test you a tad !


Well, my time has gone now so there isn't much point in having second thoughts about it. If I got someone pregnant tomorrow, I'd be 75 by the time the resulting child left school!


----------



## arallsopp (17 Sep 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Ours, getting ready for the off...
> View attachment 12715


Looks like the same setup we have on the way. Ted's little 14" islabike is now on its way to Darcey (age 2). Ted (now 4) is about to upgrade to the Beinn. He came across one at a party. I was trying to measure him up against it discreetly when he asked the owner "may i have a go please", got an affirmative, hopped on and shot off across the grass 

Pics, I don't have, but vids, i do 

Ted:


Darcey:


Stunt family:


----------



## cyberknight (17 Sep 2012)

skudupnorth said:


> It does test you a tad !


You mean drive you up the wall and ready to become a tramp if one of them throws another tantrum ?


----------



## skudupnorth (17 Sep 2012)

cyberknight said:


> You mean drive you up the wall and ready to become a tramp if one of them throws another tantrum ?


Thats it in a nutshell


----------



## CarlosVanDango (18 Sep 2012)

heres sophie my daughter being brave - not sure how old she was 

then again on the bike she rides now 

this is her sisters old bike - she's not really ready for it yet but can just about ride it 

and this was us on a family ride - my mum and dad on my tandem my brother in law has sophies old trailer now for his son rueben  sophie is on her tag bike behind me


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 Sep 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Well, my time has gone now so there isn't much point in having second thoughts about it. If I got someone pregnant tomorrow, I'd be 75 by the time the resulting child left school!



Marry a young voluptuous woman when *YOU* are about 90 and then have a heart attack once the deed is done! 

You might need to build up a fortune first though....


----------



## ColinJ (20 Sep 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Marry a young voluptuous woman when they are about 90 and then have a heart attack once the deed is done!
> 
> You might need to build up a fortune first though....


Call me ageist, but I wouldn't call a woman of 90 'young'! 

If you meant me, I would be pretty chuffed if I could still manage 'the deed' and had any interest in it at 90 years of age ...


----------



## Shaun (20 Sep 2012)

Cracking pictures and great to see you guys getting the kids into riding at an early age ... and not a mass of cotton wool or elbow/knee pads anywhere ... 

I must admit I got a lot of pleasure from teaching little Ms. Admin to ride and have some treasured videos of her first "runs" on the bike unaided.

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## ianrauk (20 Sep 2012)

Here's one of Jnr when I had the Bent...He was absolutely fascinated with it.


----------



## fossyant (20 Sep 2012)

What do you mean 'had' - has it gone ?


----------



## ianrauk (20 Sep 2012)

fossyant said:


> What do you mean 'had' - has it gone ?


 
unfortunately yes....
I just couldn't get comfy with it... killed one of my knees.
So had to go... hence the Van Nick


----------



## fossyant (20 Sep 2012)

Ah... Up wrongs are the best. Deck chairs belong on four wooden legs. LOL. (Mikey will be along in minutes)


----------



## marshmella (20 Sep 2012)

This is fairly old, ten years or so for a guess.


----------



## derrick (20 Sep 2012)

Does this one count.




she rides it on her own now.


----------



## fossyant (21 Sep 2012)

Missing the kids, but this is a good use of the bikes. 10am at the beginning of September....


----------



## fossyant (21 Sep 2012)

New bike (few months ago)


----------



## Sara_H (21 Sep 2012)

My gorgeous son, in Derbyshire this summer.


----------



## Shaun (21 Sep 2012)

That pannier looks well stuffed - was that a heavy load or did you just have tons of sarnies for your picnic?


----------



## arallsopp (21 Sep 2012)

thought I ought to drop by and say that Ted's new Beinn 20+ is an absolute win. Despite him already being taken to hospital today (bumped his head at school in a rare bike free moment) he's been out ever since riding up and down the street. After a few times stopping in top, he's pretty much got the hang of gears, and as soon as he slows down enough for a photo, I'll be proudly pointing a camera his way.


----------



## Maz (21 Sep 2012)

R to L: Victoria Pendleton, Maz Jnr, Sir Chris Hoy, Maz Jnr's friend, Mark Cavendish


----------



## Ian H (21 Sep 2012)

More than 20 years ago. Look carefully - there are two children.


----------



## Sara_H (21 Sep 2012)

Shaun said:


> That pannier looks well stuffed - was that a heavy load or did you just have tons of sarnies for your picnic?


 
LOL, we were on our first camping tour - he carried quite alot of our kit, he was so proud of himself!

That said - he does eat alot, there was quite a bit of grub in there!!


----------



## edindave (21 Sep 2012)

The wee fella...


----------



## ianrauk (21 Sep 2012)

Jnr..... down the park slope..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Sep 2012)

It has to be said: there's some lovely videos and photos on this thread! Excellent work from the little ones.


----------



## edindave (21 Sep 2012)

Oh well, just for the giggles!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/onefivenine/8010228023/


----------



## fuji-stu (21 Sep 2012)

Really should get her a smaller bike


----------



## ianrauk (21 Sep 2012)

edindave said:


> Oh well, just for the giggles!
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/onefivenine/8010228023/


 

Brilliant


----------



## Shaun (21 Sep 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Jnr..... down the park slope..


 
Confident little monkey isn't he - he goes for "miles" onto the grass ...


----------



## ianrauk (21 Sep 2012)

Shaun said:


> Confident little monkey isn't he - he goes for "miles" onto the grass ...


 

He is and he does....he knows no fear lol


----------



## Shaun (21 Sep 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It has to be said: there's some lovely videos and photos on this thread! Excellent work from the little ones.


 
Absolutely. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (22 Sep 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Call me ageist, but I wouldn't call a woman of 90 'young'!
> 
> If you meant me, I would be pretty chuffed if I could still manage 'the deed' and had any interest in it at 90 years of age ...



Fekin' iPad!! Yes, I meant you!


The message has now been edited by the way.


----------



## cyberknight (22 Sep 2012)

2nd attempt today , hes got it by jove !!
needs a hand starting off as the bike is slightly too big so he needs a track start and had a bit of problem stopping until he learnt to put one foot down rather than doing an impression of a clipless moment without clips 
Meet mini CK #1..( i know in the 2nd pic his helmets not straight but he was sorted before he was on the way ).


----------



## RWright (22 Sep 2012)

great thread  all the kids are cute as can be.


----------



## Andy_R (23 Sep 2012)

First time out on a road bike - borrowed at Hetton Hawks CC - jumped on and did 3 miles....When an 8 year old wants N+1, things are going to get expensive I think


----------



## Silver Fox (24 Sep 2012)

My boys, going back a few years ....






Proud dad 2005 ...






My eldest lad now ...


----------



## I like Skol (24 Sep 2012)

Silver Fox said:


> Proud dad 2005 ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Well, you're an ugly barsteward but your lads have turned out well  (jealously is a terrible thing!)


----------



## Thomk (6 Oct 2012)

My daughter on her 6th birthday present, an Islabike purchased from CC's very own Mr Paul. She likes


----------



## Matthew_T (6 Oct 2012)

fossyant said:


> View attachment 12918


Just near me (Nova centre in background).


----------



## fossyant (6 Oct 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Just near me (Nova centre in background).



The Nova is to the right out of shot. That's The Beaches hotel. Nice part of the world.


----------



## Matthew_T (6 Oct 2012)

fossyant said:


> The Nova is to the right out of shot. That's The Beaches hotel. Nice part of the world.


Oh yes, the height of the bungalows makes sense now.


----------



## fossyant (6 Oct 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Oh yes, the height of the bungalows makes sense now.



Heeeee heeeee


----------



## Lanzecki (17 Oct 2012)

This was 2011 Summer ( all two days of it)




The rear triangle (modified) , BB, Headset and a few other parts from a Halfords special. God, how I hated that bike. it used to drop it's chain (single speed) constantly.

The front end is bespoke, as is the extended chain stay. It's a great but slow ride, but surprisingly easy to control even with the laid back headset. No joining the local cycle club with this one though.

My daughter (pictured) rides this more then her own bike. Since this was taken it's been painted and the front brake removed due to it being bleeding dangerous. It has a drag brake on the back.



I'm currently working on a tallbike with a springer front end.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Oct 2012)

Thomk said:


> My daughter on her 6th birthday present, an Islabike purchased from CC's very own Mr Paul. She likes


 
I bought a used Islabike from Mr Paul too, he must be like CC's very own Arthur Daley.


----------



## Thomk (18 Oct 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I bought a used Islabike from Mr Paul too, he must be like CC's very own Arthur Daley.


Do you think he heads an Islabike crime cyndicate?


----------



## subaqua (19 Oct 2012)

3 kids , well 2 and 1 big one. taken about 18 months ago . he can ride without stabilisers now. i did it the way i wanted to at first( pedals off and balance bike) but listened to the wife.


----------



## subaqua (19 Oct 2012)

saddle needs adjusting I think


----------



## middleagecyclist (19 Oct 2012)

Me and my girl.


----------



## Cubist (19 Oct 2012)

I was browsing old albums and found this.... so how about photos of kids off their bikes. This one was following an OTB moment in a field full of cows. Not sure it cheered him up much.


----------



## Cubist (19 Oct 2012)

But to address the balance there's this, which always tickles me, 'cos there's no apparent reason for him to be in the air.


----------



## Cubist (19 Oct 2012)

Proud Dad moment as Cubette nails the wallride at Dalbeattie


----------



## gary r (19 Nov 2012)

Track racing at Reading Velodrome


----------



## ianrauk (19 Nov 2012)

gary r said:


> Track racing at Reading Velodrome


 
Wow, brilliant stuff.


----------



## gary r (19 Nov 2012)

Kids "OFF" bikes !!! following on from my last photo,Oli after a crash at Reading Velodrome!!! he was OK .not even any tears. after surveying the carnage and the other 4 kids on the floor he wanted to get back on to finish !!!!


----------



## I like Skol (19 Nov 2012)

gary r said:


> Kids "OFF" bikes !!! following on from my last photo,Oli after a crash at Reading Velodrome!!! he was OK .not even any tears. after surveying the carnage and the other 4 kids on the floor he wanted to get back on to finish !!!!


Tis only a scratch, carry on as before...........


----------



## macbikes (23 Nov 2012)

Loving these.

I'm being thick, but how do I put a picture in...?


----------



## Lanzecki (23 Nov 2012)

Beside the 'post reply' button, there is an 'upload a file' button.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Nov 2012)

macbikes said:


> Loving these.
> 
> I'm being thick, but how do I put a picture in...?


 

New need to post a few more times before being allowed to post pics on the forum.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Nov 2012)

macbikes said:


> Will that do?


 
No that's spamming and I will remove them.
Get involved with the forums and more of it will open up to you.
Cheers,
Ian.


----------



## macbikes (23 Nov 2012)

Sorry it was a joke (obviously a bad one )


----------



## coffeejo (23 Nov 2012)

Wowzers.

[QUOTE 2169286, member: 76"]On the upside, he got up the Col de Telegraph in August, so no lasting damage has been done to his knee [/quote]


----------



## Cubist (23 Nov 2012)

macbikes said:


> Sorry it was a joke (obviously a bad one )


Welcome anyway macbikes!


----------



## Cubist (23 Nov 2012)

[QUOTE 2169286, member: 76"]Clearly sometimes they come a bit of a cropper as well Not one single tear was shed when it happened or indeed until they anaesthetised it in casualty so they could clean it, they spent nearly 40 minutes cleaning it up, the lines you can see is the structure of his tissues apparantly The scar is not much better  It was not a high point of my parenting career to see a him looking like that let me tell you.

It happened during a school BMX race to celebrate the Olympic sports, in Cheddar we have a BMX track that is quite steep and used for professional races. MiniUser76 was coming second in the final and mistimed his last jump.

On the upside, he got up the Col de Telegraph in August, so no lasting damage has been done to his knee 

View attachment 15565
[/quote]
We have a saying in our house for just such times as these. It tends to distract from the pain( and that must have really hurt bless 'im!
The saying is "Tell you what, I'm glad that's your knee and not mine!"


----------



## macbikes (24 Nov 2012)

Thanks, Cubist


----------



## User169 (29 Nov 2012)

School run this morning. Elder daughter with her new bike we acquired yesterday. Not bad for 35 squids..


----------



## Globalti (30 Nov 2012)

Toning nicely with her jacket!


----------



## User169 (30 Nov 2012)

Globalti said:


> Toning nicely with her jacket!


 
A happy coincidence! I was just relieved to be able to find something that wasn't pink. 

It's a bit big, so she has to hop off when coming to a stop, but she seems to be coping OK and is very happy to have the same size bike as all her classmates.


----------



## rich p (1 Dec 2012)

Here's my littl'un a couple of years ago when we did a mini-tour of Kent


----------



## RWright (1 Dec 2012)

Delftse Post said:


> School run this morning. Elder daughter with her new bike we acquired yesterday. Not bad for 35 squids..
> 
> View attachment 15793


 
Wow, I knew cycling in the Netherlands was advance but I didn't realize you have bikes with warp drives like the one beside the white car in the picture.


----------



## User169 (7 Dec 2012)

Daughter a bit grumpy about being made to cycle to school through the snow this morning...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Dec 2012)

Delftse Post said:


> View attachment 16067
> Daughter a bit grumpy about being made to cycle to school through the snow this morning...


 
We've got a grumpy one too, the boy version.


----------



## Crackle (7 Dec 2012)

Some pedals are mean - son1's knee, age 10


----------



## User169 (7 Dec 2012)

Crackle said:


> Some pedals are mean - son1's knee, age 10



Blimey - ouch!!


----------



## rich p (8 Dec 2012)

Crackle said:


> Some pedals are mean - son1's knee, age 10


 
'like' seems inappropriate somehow!


----------



## Crackle (8 Dec 2012)

rich p said:


> 'like' seems inappropriate somehow!


You could like the stitching, it's mrs Crackle's handiwork.


----------



## Banjo (8 Dec 2012)

Told him to pump his own blinkin tyres up. So he did.





Wish I had thought of it first though :-)


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (9 Dec 2012)

rich p said:


> 'like' seems inappropriate somehow!





Crackle said:


> You could like the stitching, it's mrs Crackle's handiwork.



Well, I 'liked' it, so the taboo has been broken..... I think.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Dec 2012)

The wee one spends more time fettlin' her bike than riding it.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jan 2013)

ianrauk jnr practicing his BMX Banditry today.


----------



## fossyant (11 Jan 2013)

You've bought him an airzound already Ian ? Heh heh


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> ianrauk jnr practicing his BMX Banditry today.




That looks like great fun,


----------



## Andrew_Culture (22 Jan 2013)

If anyone is considering getting a Toddle bike I can heartily endorse how great they are, my girl LOVES hers!






Shame the photo is blurry.

Despite the look on her face she was having a whale of a time. If she has a grumpy day this is what I dress her in, it helps her because she loves and it helps me and my wife because a kid throwing a tantrum dressed as a tiger is very funny.


----------



## Sara_H (22 Jan 2013)

Little fella at the Speedway track.


----------



## XRHYSX (10 Feb 2013)

bob in the trailer
shaun on an old rebuilt bike
lucy on the tag-a-long and me


----------



## Radchenister (10 Feb 2013)




----------



## XRHYSX (31 Mar 2013)

the off-spring down the Rec this morning


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Apr 2013)

Second attempt with the weeride and she loved it!


----------



## Greenbank (12 Apr 2013)

Excellent, I am glad!

You buying that Weeride from me helped fund the purchase of the next stage:-


----------



## XRHYSX (12 Apr 2013)

Greenbank said:


> Excellent, I am glad!
> 
> You buying that Weeride from me helped fund the purchase of the next stage:-


 I will never go back to a rear carrier after using a Weeride!
When bob out grows it he's going on the half bike or back in the trailer,
Might be because bob is a fidget as I never had any trouble with the other two


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Apr 2013)

Greenbank said:


> Excellent, I am glad!
> 
> You buying that Weeride from me helped fund the purchase of the next stage:-



I love the look on her face!


----------



## theFire (12 Apr 2013)

My little girl (15 months) on her first bike


----------



## Banjo (13 Apr 2013)

theFire said:


> My little girl (15 months) on her first bike
> 
> View attachment 21905


 
Judging by the colours it must be a Bianchi


----------



## longers (20 Apr 2013)




----------



## Radchenister (21 Apr 2013)




----------



## Jdratcliffe (22 Apr 2013)

[QUOTE 2420033, member: 76"]Ouch. Ashton Court, Super Nova first double rock step.
View attachment 22256
[/quote]
good to see she's learning rules ( espesh *5) http://www.velominati.com/the-rules/


----------



## Shaun (22 Apr 2013)

[QUOTE 2420033, member: 76"]Ouch. Ashton Court, Super Nova first double rock step.
View attachment 22256
[/quote]

Tough cookie


----------



## veloman (23 Apr 2013)

My little one racing in the rain..


----------



## User169 (30 Apr 2013)

Wee lad on his balance bike - giving the cobbles the once over.


----------



## Sara_H (30 Apr 2013)

longers said:


>


 
Ha ha! Fab picture!


----------



## Cubist (1 May 2013)

I love the atmospheric quality of this pic, 15 yr old Cubester fitting the rear brake hose to his first ever self build


----------



## Shaun (1 May 2013)

Cracking - I bet he'll get a fantasic sense of achievement when he finally takes it out ... well done that lad.


----------



## Cubist (1 May 2013)

Shaun said:


> Cracking - I bet he'll get a fantasic sense of achievement when he finally takes it out ... well done that lad.


He certainly did!


----------



## Greenbank (1 May 2013)

The pavement menace of SW15.


----------



## Shaun (1 May 2013)

Greenbank said:


> The pavement menace of SW15.


 
Lovely ... give her a few years and she'll be bombing up and down that same pavement at a _zillion_ miles an hour and loving it ...


----------



## Radchenister (4 May 2013)




----------



## Andy_R (6 May 2013)

"Shut up legs!" - 6km group race...finished in 16:44


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 May 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Wee lad on his balance bike - giving the cobbles the once over.
> 
> View attachment 22581


 
Cool pic, practice for the Paris-Roubaix, DP?


----------



## john59 (7 May 2013)

My son and daughter in Spain, going back a few years.




John


----------



## XRHYSX (8 May 2013)

That's a hefty looking mount for that half bike 


john59 said:


> My son and daughter in Spain, going back a few years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BrianEvesham (8 May 2013)

My two


----------



## john59 (8 May 2013)

XRHYSX said:


> That's a hefty looking mount for that half bike


It's an Isla trailerbike. I used it for years on the tandem and a mountain bike, a great piece of kit.

John


----------



## rich p (18 May 2013)

Li'l George, my son's son getting interested..


----------



## Hitchington (18 May 2013)

Unfortunately I am childless but this pic always brings a smile to my face. Great skillz!


----------



## derrick (19 May 2013)

Finally got a pic of both my granddaughters riding together, now they just want to ride with Grandad.


----------



## Arjimlad (19 May 2013)

Esther enjoys her Decathlon balance bike.


----------



## topshed (20 May 2013)

A couple of years old now but I always liked this shot of my youngest monkey in action


----------



## hatler (22 May 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Second attempt with the weeride and she loved it!
> View attachment 21593


Great news !! I had missed this one. I can't shout enough about how much the whole family enjoyed using Wee-Rides.

In fact, it was exactly this Wee-Ride ! I bought it in the US when our first was little and I sold it to Greenbank once he didn't fit in it any more.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (26 May 2013)

Never too young to get into riding a bent!
Two of our grand children having fun on my Trice...

One is fun - but two is Trice as nice!


----------



## ianrauk (26 May 2013)

mrandmrspoves said:


> Never too young to get into riding a bent!
> Two of our grand children having fun on my Trice...
> 
> One is fun - but two is Trice as nice!
> ...


 


brilliant.... look at the smiles...


----------



## mrandmrspoves (26 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> brilliant.... look at the smiles...


 
Thanks Ian, yes the Trice brings a smile to the face of everyone who rides it. (Except me when going up hills!) Look at those grins!


----------



## XRHYSX (27 May 2013)

mrandmrspoves said:


> View attachment 23836
> 
> 
> Thanks Ian, yes the Trice brings a smile to the face of everyone who rides it. (Except me when going up hills!) Look at those grins!


 Look at those socks and sandals


----------



## mrandmrspoves (27 May 2013)

XRHYSX said:


> Look at those socks and sandals



Well spotted.......she had borrrowed my "round the garden shoes" because her shoes take too long to put on.


----------



## cyberknight (27 May 2013)

mrandmrspoves said:


> View attachment 23836
> 
> 
> Thanks Ian, yes the Trice brings a smile to the face of everyone who rides it. (Except me when going up hills!) Look at those grins!


I want a recumbant but swmbo has banned me buying any more bikes and my commute takes in a path that is not wide enough for a trikes front wheels.


----------



## Scoosh (27 May 2013)

mrandmrspoves said:


> Never too young to get into riding a bent!
> Two of our grand children having fun on my Trice...
> 
> One is fun - but two is Trice as nice!
> ...


 
The fun starts when the one on the front has feet on the pedals and the one at the rear has the steering ! 

That might be time for grand-parental intervention !


----------



## mrandmrspoves (27 May 2013)

Scoosh said:


> The fun starts when the one on the front has feet on the pedals and the one at the rear has the steering !
> 
> That might be time for grand-parental intervention !



They tried that!


----------



## Scoosh (27 May 2013)

mrandmrspoves said:


> They tried that!


 
Any pics of the results ???


----------



## summerdays (28 May 2013)

Scoosh said:


> Any pics of the results ???


 
Presumably he was too busy trying to stop the chaos


----------



## mrandmrspoves (28 May 2013)

Scoosh said:


> Any pics of the results ???


 

I threatened an immediate and everlasting ban if they didn't treat my Trice with care and amazingly (and almost uniquely) they listened and desisted before they crashed!


----------



## User169 (5 Jun 2013)

New bike for younger daughter...


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jun 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> New bike for younger daughter...


 
Lovely pic!


----------



## macbikes (5 Jun 2013)

Sunshine!


----------



## macbikes (5 Jun 2013)

2 and half year old having fun on his balance bike


----------



## Shaun (5 Jun 2013)

macbikes said:


> 2 and half year old having fun on his balance bike


 
Brilliant timing ... what a cracking pic.


----------



## macbikes (5 Jun 2013)

Chopped off his head though...


----------



## MickL (6 Jun 2013)

My son's first go without his stabilizers on, His falling off is done with grace and style !!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Jun 2013)

Just a pitty about the remote controlled cars!


----------



## MickL (6 Jun 2013)

It was but had to laugh at the guys using them, they kept fiddling with them and breaking them.


----------



## macbikes (7 Jun 2013)

This is a wee sequence I took of my 2 year old - I love the expressions on his face!


----------



## Shaun (7 Jun 2013)

Scary stuff ... lol - great pics - keep 'em coming.


----------



## skudupnorth (7 Jun 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Little fella at the Speedway track.
> Sheffield speedway by any chance ?? Had a great time racing against you lot a few weeks back racing with Astley & Tyldesley old farts team ! Great team to play against.......and lose against !


----------



## Sara_H (9 Jun 2013)

Aye. He's been racing again yesterday at Stockport - loves it! Unfortunately it's given him a penchant for shoulder barging and has to be told not to do it when we're just riding to the shops etc!


----------



## skudupnorth (9 Jun 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Aye. He's been racing again yesterday at Stockport - loves it! Unfortunately it's given him a penchant for shoulder barging and has to be told not to do it when we're just riding to the shops etc!


I also have two girls racing for A&T when they can and my second eldest wants the brakes removing off her BMX ! Not a good thing


----------



## Sara_H (9 Jun 2013)

skudupnorth said:


> I also have two girls racing for A&T when they can and my second eldest wants the brakes removing off her BMX ! Not a good thing


 
OMG! Gives me palpitations!


----------



## Beebo (10 Jun 2013)

After a few weeks of trying to get my daughter to ride her bike, we decided to take her to the Cyclopark in Gravesend for a bit of motivation.
It's amazing what a safe cycling environment and a bit of peer pressure will do. Seeing all the other kids on bikes got her going.
Within 15mins she wanted me to take the stabilizers off, and half an hour after that she was off.





The saddle is too low but I will stick it up once she gets a bit better.


----------



## macbikes (10 Jun 2013)

Awesome, she'll be at the skatepark in the background next!


----------



## Puddles (10 Jun 2013)

Maggot's legs are finally long enough to reach the blocked up pedals on her Schwinn Tricycle


----------



## macbikes (10 Jun 2013)

Good idea with the pedals!


----------



## Puddles (10 Jun 2013)

macbikes said:


> Good idea with the pedals!


 

My Dad apparently when we were little said it was common practice? It works a treat!


----------



## macbikes (10 Jun 2013)

I will suggest it to a friend of mine. Some trikes have a really long reach.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jun 2013)

Resting in Daventry Country Park with the granddaughter..


----------



## macbikes (13 Jun 2013)

Haven't managed any pics of the youngest's new bike yet so thought I would share a wee video I made last month


----------



## Shaun (13 Jun 2013)

Puddles said:


> Maggot's legs are finally long enough to reach the blocked up pedals on her Schwinn Tricycle


 
Fantastic - and how cool is that helmet?!!


----------



## Puddles (13 Jun 2013)

Shaun said:


> Fantastic - and how cool is that helmet?!!


 

I have tassle envy too  plus the Helmet does not come in adult size which just added to my disgust


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jun 2013)

Taken in Feb..


----------



## Shaun (14 Jun 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Taken in Feb..


 
Love the cheeky little grin into the camera at the end - smashing ...


----------



## Puddles (14 Jun 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Taken in Feb..


 
Every child deserves to have that "face" at the end, frequently & often, plus it makes all the ick of parenting worth it to see that face!


----------



## mrandmrspoves (14 Jun 2013)

macbikes said:


> This is a wee sequence I took of my 2 year old - I love the expressions on his face!
> View attachment 24371
> View attachment 24372
> View attachment 24373
> ...


 

He looks like he's got better bike skills than I have!


----------



## macbikes (14 Jun 2013)

> He looks like he's got better bike skills than I have!


 
Thanks, though he was a bit disappointed that he couldn't bunnyhop it off the kerb like he does with his balance bike...


----------



## smokeysmoo (16 Jun 2013)

Here's Miss Smoo when she learnt to ride two wheels a few weeks ago. She has got a bigger bike now honest


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 Jun 2013)

What is the dog doing? It looks like its got it's head stuck in a hole!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (17 Jun 2013)

Admittedly she's not on a bike, but she is 'helping'


----------



## procel (18 Jun 2013)

Getting faster...


----------



## Shaun (18 Jun 2013)

Now that ^^^ has _got_ to be a cool place for a kid cycle - look at that lovely smooth open surface ...


----------



## smokeysmoo (18 Jun 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> What is the dog doing?


 
Anybody's guess, he's not wired up quite right that one


----------



## macbikes (18 Jun 2013)

If I had one of those ^^^ in the back garden I could sit and drink tea in the middle while the kids go round and round and round... a bit like a hamster wheel but to tire out the kids instead


----------



## macbikes (18 Jun 2013)

cross-posted! "one of those ^^^" was the cycle track, not the mad dog. I have one of those already.


----------



## slowride (18 Jun 2013)

Here's my girl. First ride on her new wheels about a month ago.


----------



## annaspanna (18 Jun 2013)

Mine on his new Islabike for his 4th birthday.. So impressed with it!


----------



## macbikes (20 Jun 2013)

Happy faces all round


----------



## Shaun (20 Jun 2013)

That's why I like this thread - every new picture brings a smile.


----------



## XRHYSX (20 Jun 2013)

Whilst I was taking pictures of my 2yr old on his balance bike, my other son was patiently Waiting to carry on riding around the garden on his new bike that he got for his 7th birthday last week. He just looks so content perched apon it


----------



## macbikes (21 Jun 2013)

Aw, that really is a lovely photo  Just out of interest, is it the 20 or 24 inch wheel Ridgeback?


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jun 2013)

@XRHYSX 
Awesome pic


----------



## XRHYSX (21 Jun 2013)

macbikes said:


> Aw, that really is a lovely photo  Just out of interest, is it the 20 or 24 inch wheel Ridgeback?


 That would be the MX20


----------



## macbikes (21 Jun 2013)

Thanks,


----------



## Puddles (23 Jun 2013)

this would be my daughter & my niece having a go in the bike trailer, the niece thought it was marvellous (18 months) she has not been in a bike anything yet..






they flew in from Ireland yesterday & Nana wanted to take all 4 Grandchild to the river, with no car to fit them all & no buggy this was a solution, the boys scooted & rode themselves


----------



## arallsopp (24 Jun 2013)

Here's Darcey (aka Pantouffle, furthermore known as Little Red Riding Hood / The Fudge) on her Cnoc 14. She's inherited it from Ted and just snatched his record.
3 years and 10 days old, and she goes!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Jun 2013)

arallsopp said:


> Here's Darcey...3 years and 10 days old, and she goes!


----------



## macbikes (24 Jun 2013)

Little Red Riding Hood - that's great!


----------



## fossyant (27 Jun 2013)

3...... Wow.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (29 Jun 2013)

My youngest two - Ben 6 and Katie 7 (8 next week) at the finish of the Virgin Cyclone.
Ben was on the trail-a-bike and Katie on her own bike.


----------



## XRHYSX (1 Jul 2013)

Meanwhile at the Cyclopark, 15 miles in an hour and a half



Testing out his new speedo from his nanna,


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (1 Jul 2013)

XRHYSX said:


> Meanwhile at the Cyclopark, 15 miles in an hour and a half
> View attachment 25572
> Testing out his new speedo from his nanna,


Chill in' out man, looks cool


----------



## macbikes (2 Jul 2013)

I've just realised that I've only posted pics of my youngest son (well he is very cute). So to redress the balance here is Middle son (age 6).


----------



## XRHYSX (2 Jul 2013)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> Chill in' out man, looks cool


Thanks, that was our 10mile pit stop


macbikes said:


> I've just realised that I've only posted pics of my youngest son (well he is very cute). So to redress the balance here is Middle son (age 6).


 Woah nice action shot,


----------



## macbikes (2 Jul 2013)

I cheated, I'm afraid. I took a wee video and used a still


----------



## The Brewer (2 Jul 2013)

My youngest and me about to start Manchester cycle 13


----------



## XRHYSX (3 Jul 2013)

macbikes said:


> I cheated, I'm afraid. I took a wee video and used a still


----------



## domtyler (3 Jul 2013)

My eldest has finally started to take to cycling in a big way, it's all very exciting!


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2013)

I know I'm becoming a grandparent bore but here's my son taking George out for his first ride...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Jul 2013)

rich p said:


> I know I'm becoming a grandparent bore but here's my son taking George out for his first ride...
> View attachment 25686


 

A trendy urban fixie, did you lend him the bike, rich?


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> A trendy urban fixie, did you lend him the bike, rich?


Trendy indeed but it has a nexus hub and that's a Rapha softshell at 200 sods, the ponce.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Jul 2013)

rich p said:


> Trendy indeed but it has a nexus hub and that's a Rapha softshell at 200 sods, the ponce.


 

They have tiny handlebars like that so you can ride 'em with handcuffs on - all criminals, mate!


----------



## marknotgeorge (11 Jul 2013)

Not exactly on bikes, but here's the Mad Scientist and the Drama Queen at Hick's Lodge in the National Forest (honest...).


----------



## Shaun (19 Jul 2013)

I could have sworn I'd posted a pic of Little Ms. Admin on her bike before, but it seems not. Here we go then:






We'd just taken the stabilisers off and she was bombing up and down the footpath. She hadn't quite mastered staying on the bike and turning at this point and would stop, get off, grab the saddle and bars, and lift it around 180 degrees and then jump on and bomb along back in the opposite direction.






Fast forward a few years (to tonight in fact) - and it's random bike ride time!! Off to Grandma's for a surprise attack on the biscuit tin and that lovely cold bottle of lemonade in the fridge.


----------



## macbikes (26 Jul 2013)

Ha that is great! He's on the phone too


----------



## mrandmrspoves (26 Jul 2013)

cyberknight said:


> I want a recumbant but swmbo has banned me buying any more bikes and my commute takes in a path that is not wide enough for a trikes front wheels.


 

SWMBO may be a problem that can't be resolved....but so far, I haven't found a cycle path that I can't ride on. There is one squeeze stile near where I live which I have to be virtually stationary and navigate carefully - but all the others, I can take quite easily. There are of course narrow track trikes too...


----------



## johnnyh (31 Jul 2013)

Well here is number 1 son, Hormone Jnr at last nights race. He's a small 12 year old, unfortunately his 13th birthday is this year so he has to race in the u14/u16 races... big ask when every other rider is a foot taller, but he did so well last night I was so proud.
Each lap is 1 mile, and his fastest lap was 2 mins 33 secs, avg 2 mins 42. Last night was the first race that he managed to hang onto the back of the peleton for the entire first lap, and he only finished half a lap off the winner.

Big heart and huge effort for little legs


----------



## johnnyh (31 Jul 2013)

And just to balance up, Ms H on Emily! Not racing yet, but has expressed and interest so best dust off the wallet and warn the moths!


----------



## macbikes (31 Jul 2013)

That is fantastic. How many laps?


----------



## johnnyh (31 Jul 2013)

Last night they only did 18 mins plus 1 lap, so I think it ended up 7 plus the final lap at the bell.
Usually they do 20 mins plus 1 lap, but they were running late so had to trim the races a little.

I love the determined look on his face, he really buries himself.

New wheels on route as the hubs on the stock wheels are poor, and they will have Conti GP4000 tyres - the only downside to the 650 sizing has been the choice and supply of replacement wheels and tyres, but hopefully the new ones will roll a lot better and they will certainly take 1kg out of the bike - 3.4kg for the existing set with skewers and cassette is a hell'uva lot for a lad that doesn't weight 6 stone!


----------



## NicciT (31 Jul 2013)

Love this photo of my daughter - pure concentration - elbows flapping - hilarious!!


----------



## Diggs (4 Aug 2013)

Diglets at Green Park on Saturday and after the second lap, preparing to head home


----------



## Wobblers (5 Aug 2013)

[QUOTE 2582146, member: 1314"]Photo taken by @Mice

Me and my youngest, Vikram. I love this as he's looking up in awe at Buckingham Palace saying "Is that Buckingham Palace?"

He did 10 miles - this was yesterday at the London Free Ride. 2 of the miles were on roads outside the Free Ride and, indeed, after Free Ride was shut. We took him back to Waterloo via Victoria and Westminster, sort of. @McWobble and Mice looked after him, then me and Mice took him to the pub to celebrate. Wait 'til he gets on his posh road bike - he's a good cyclist already.

Mice taught him all about gears. McWobble lost to him at computer games that morning.

View attachment 27247
[/quote]

You're looking a bit nervous in that photo CoG. Were you worried that you were going to fall off (again)?


----------



## Radchenister (5 Aug 2013)

Shower dodging :




Up the Koppenberg:




Back for his team mate:


----------



## I like Skol (5 Aug 2013)

NicciT said:


> View attachment 27029
> 
> Love this photo of my daughter - pure concentration - elbows flapping - hilarious!!


Isn't that a classic pose from the Chris Froome school of cycling?


----------



## atbman (7 Aug 2013)

Puddles said:


> My Dad apparently when we were little said it was common practice? It works a treat!


 Back in 19mumble7 I learned on a 28" wheel rod brake situpandbeg roadster with 6" wooden blocks screwed to both sides of the pedals so a 6 year old could reach them. Got fed up of setting off on the caravan step and getting off by falling on to the grass so learned the scoot mount and dismount (with cross bar about head height).


----------



## cyberknight (10 Aug 2013)

Mini CK #1 at the local park today !
He has finally managed to work out how to start on his own after much screaming and shouting on his part wanting a track stand start he just decided to listen and then he was off and totally forgot he was doing it all on his own


----------



## Shaun (10 Aug 2013)

Every time I come back to this thread it makes me smile. 

Keep 'em comin'


----------



## I like Skol (10 Aug 2013)

Skol Jnr (age 10) showing off his latest trick in the lanes above Gwehelog, South Wales


----------



## Crackle (11 Aug 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Isn't that a classic pose from the Chris Froome school of cycling?


 

Beat me to it. A future female Chris Froome


----------



## middleagecyclist (13 Aug 2013)

7 yrs old and already managing 20 mile bike rides. What a little star she is.


----------



## XRHYSX (13 Aug 2013)

Just got back from a three day cycle trip



Touring with a 7yr old


----------



## I like Skol (14 Aug 2013)

A double post with 'Your ride today' but I'm so proud of my big, little guy that I have to say it again.

We did the full MTB loop at Cwmcarn forest trail on Monday. I knew my 10yr old son would be able to do it but thought there would be a lot of pushing, moaning and even the odd tantrum as we climbed the first couple of miles from the start.
I needn't have worried, he loved every, rocky, technical, steep inch of it and had a huge grin plastered across his face the whole time. The closest thing to a moan that came from him was a "I'm a bit out of breath dad!"

I let rip on the final descent and was a worrying while waiting for him to catch me at the bottom. When I asked him what he thought of the final downhill section he answered "completely EPIC!"

Here's a vid clip I took of him about 3/4 of the way round...... (click to play)





And this pic was taken after the ride.... Proud dad and lad


----------



## cyberknight (14 Aug 2013)

Another one at it now


----------



## garethssmith (24 Aug 2013)

First trip out on the "roads" as a family today. Tons of fun had by all!!


----------



## macbikes (24 Aug 2013)

Littlest mac enjoying the pump track section at our new dirt jumps.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Aug 2013)

@macbikes

Fantastic


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Aug 2013)

Daughter taking Granddaughter out on her 1st ride without stabilisers...
She did really well until she looked round to see if she was still being helped. (and steered the way she was looking and had to put a foot down)
















Next excursion, she'll be off like a rocket!


----------



## I like Skol (31 Aug 2013)

We re-visited Clayton Vale MTB trails at the Manchester Velodrome on Friday. Theme for the day was definitely 'steps' 
http://s288.photobucket.com/user/sprintagogo/media/003_zpsac77adda.mp4.html
http://s288.photobucket.com/user/sprintagogo/media/015_zps94b215ea.mp4.html

For some reason I don't seem to be able to post my Photobucket vid snippets the way I usually do. What has @Shaun been up to now?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Sep 2013)

The boy, off again round the campsite on a recent trip to France.


----------



## lukesdad (2 Sep 2013)

macbikes said:


> I cheated, I'm afraid. I took a wee video and used a still


 Any chance of posting the full vid ?


----------



## User169 (3 Sep 2013)

Back to school!


----------



## Shaun (3 Sep 2013)

macbikes said:


> Littlest mac enjoying the pump track section at our new dirt jumps.



What a little star (is he fearless or what?) - bet you're well proud.


----------



## YahudaMoon (3 Sep 2013)

Not on a bike, but in our bike trailer


----------



## macbikes (3 Sep 2013)

lukesdad - I can't find the full vid now (date stamp on the camera was wrong so will be hiding somewhere in the thousands of photos we have. This is a more recent one of him doing dirt jumps - he is 7 now.


----------



## macbikes (3 Sep 2013)

Thanks Shaun , we are quite proud 

I can post a vid of him on the big dirt jumps too if you like...


----------



## lukesdad (3 Sep 2013)

Excellent mac bikes thanks for that a star indeed


----------



## johnnyh (3 Sep 2013)

Well a certain young lady received an early birthday present, so we now have a pair of btwin triban3's, her and her brother.

a bit nervous and shaky at first, having moved over from a straight handlebar, but she was soon hammering around the circuit.


----------



## XRHYSX (3 Sep 2013)

Last day of the school hols and the swmbo's off days co-inside with mine, so off we go for a cycle. my 8yr old has had a growth spurt and out grown her 18" bike, so the bike I had put away for Christmas has come down from the loft




She is well and truly made up with it, and it has made the family cycle trips quicker as now she can keep pace better


----------



## macbikes (3 Sep 2013)

The both look so chuffed. I have a daughter also who _hates_ bikes


----------



## johnnyh (4 Sep 2013)

macbikes said:


> The both look so chuffed. I have a daughter also who _hates_ bikes



yep, lots of smiles and really enjoying "Ruby", as she has named her.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Sep 2013)

@johnnyh @XRHYSX 

Lovely pics guys.


----------



## User169 (4 Sep 2013)

Carnage at school today - blimmin parents!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Sep 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Carnage at school today - blimmin parents!!



Wish ours had that problem!


----------



## macbikes (4 Sep 2013)

> Carnage at school today - blimmin parents!!



That is a good problem to have


----------



## macbikes (4 Sep 2013)

As promised  here is my littlest on the big dirt jumps. First one is on his balance bike, second on his pedal bike.


----------



## lukesdad (4 Sep 2013)

excellent


----------



## hatler (6 Sep 2013)

South Downs Way last week.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Sep 2013)

hatler said:


> South Downs Way last week.


Excellent photo there!


----------



## hatler (6 Sep 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Excellent photo there!


 
Thank you. Given that I was doing about 20mph when I took that over my shoulder I was quite happy with it.


----------



## lukesdad (7 Sep 2013)

on our windy hilly 30 miler this morning luke indulges in his fav. pastime tractor chasing.



sorry not very good at this click image to view.


----------



## MikeW-71 (9 Sep 2013)

My brother had been wanting to find somewhere that his lad could ride without having to stop every 50 yards. He's nearly 5 and has been riding properly since early in the year, so I thought this flat cycle path at Keswick would be ideal (it was the old railway line).

It was, and he never even noticed that he rode the thick end of 6 miles. Couple of inclines that he needed help with, but he did brilliantly. 


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yf-PoO2l-Ng


The bike is some Spiderman thing, dunno where his grandma bought it, but it is the most awful thing and weighs nearly as much as he does. I think my Hardtail MTB is lighter!


----------



## lukesdad (11 Sep 2013)

I put this in chat but probably should have put it in here so if you missed it here it is

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/a-little-something-i-knocked-up-earlier.139321/

I welded thus one but you could make something similar out of wood in a couple of hours.


----------



## I like Skol (11 Sep 2013)

hatler said:


> South Downs Way last week.


 
Oh help! I think my 10yr old son is growing up.

I was just browsing the forum when he looked over my shoulder and asked me to click on the 'Your kids on bikes' thread. I scrolled down the last page and when we got to the above pic he shouted out "She's got the KOM top that I want" and next he said "Hmm, that looks like quite a good bike".
In jest I said "there's a possible girlfriend for you there" and he replied "that's just what I was thinking dad"  We then looked at each other and burst out laughing (a nervous laugh from me!).
I have a feeling that a whole can-o-worms is about to open........ It could be love at first sight


----------



## hatler (12 Sep 2013)

I'll show her this post tomorrow.


----------



## Dave the Smeghead (14 Sep 2013)

My youngest (7 now) took to riding like a "duck to water" and loves going cycling with her Daddy.
My eldest (10 now) has dispraxia - which effects balance, co-ordination and the "automatic" things we all take for granted like putting one foot in front of the other and staying upright when walking, and she finally learnt to ride two weeks ago!

Sorry I don't have any photos just video that I can't upload here. Will get some photos and post them later.


----------



## Sweeney (20 Sep 2013)

My 4 year old learnt to ride without his stabilisers on Wednesday.Now all he wants to do is go out on his bike.

After taking the stabilisers off and he was away, the bike instantly looked too small for him so will have to get one that fits him properly once he has sorted out the little wobbles.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Sep 2013)

Sweeney said:


> My 4 year old learnt to ride without his stabilisers on Wednesday.Now all he wants to do is go out on his bike.
> 
> After taking the stabilisers off and he was away, the bike instantly looked too small for him so will have to get one that fits him properly once he has sorted out the little wobbles.




No pics?


----------



## Sweeney (20 Sep 2013)

File was too large, so had to upload to photobucket. Have given up with the video, that is taking an age!


----------



## cyberknight (21 Sep 2013)

Sweeney said:


> File was too large, so had to upload to photobucket. Have given up with the video, that is taking an age!


Cracking !


----------



## Radchenister (5 Oct 2013)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_Zgt_BI0kI


----------



## I like Skol (5 Oct 2013)

Radchenister said:


> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_Zgt_BI0kI



That's cool, tell him to spin a bit faster. I don't know what it is with kids but they do tend to grind, my two are the same!

No Pictures but I had a fun ride to Scouts with my 10yr old son on Fri. It was dark and we were nearly there when we had to stop at a red light. A kid on a scooter was passing on the pavement and he stopped to ask us why were we riding on the road? 

On the way home I suggested we went the off road route as night time off-roading is great fun. We both had inadequate, just to be seen, road riding lights but sure enough, at the end of the track my boy had a huge grin on his face and wanted to find some more.


----------



## Radchenister (5 Oct 2013)

Coolio, we're TT ing it fella, get with the program! You gotta churn the big dawg for that or else you're a pussy  - the rest of the ride was pretty ad hoc, disorganised and leisurely, following your nose type stuff, scoring low on the real cyclist's focus; all good fun though  !


----------



## lukesdad (6 Oct 2013)

I like Skol said:


> That's cool, tell him to spin a bit faster. I don't know what it is with kids but they do tend to grind, my two are the same!
> 
> No Pictures but I had a fun ride to Scouts with my 10yr old son on Fri. It was dark and we were nearly there when we had to stop at a red light. A kid on a scooter was passing on the pavement and he stopped to ask us why were we riding on the road?
> 
> On the way home I suggested we went the off road route as night time off-roading is great fun. We both had inadequate, just to be seen, road riding lights but sure enough, at the end of the track my boy had a huge grin on his face and wanted to find some more.


 I have the opposite problem Luke spins like billyo, and is too late changing up. probably the result of mtb. We had a trip to bike park wales yesterday and he didn't want to come home !


----------



## Puddles (11 Oct 2013)

As school was closed due to a gas leak today we did this before it really really rained.... (yes that is Mr P with the worried face )


----------



## XRHYSX (19 Oct 2013)

[QUOTE 2718940, member: 1314"]Again, not mine, but worth sharing:

View attachment 31044
[/quote]
I'm saving up for one of those bikes, it's taking too long


----------



## Scoop940 (22 Oct 2013)

My 4 live on their bikes, this was what greated me when I got home from work one evening, eldest daughter (10) taking pics of the youngest (4) doing jumps!





This one made me laugh.. a lot!





Need to have a look for one of those small Triban's for the eldest soon I reckon


----------



## ianrauk (22 Oct 2013)

Scoop940 said:


> This one made me laugh.. a lot!



Awesome picture... that has cheered me up no end...


----------



## macbikes (22 Oct 2013)

Heading for a back flip there


----------



## subaqua (5 Nov 2013)

a Happy tiger in his onesie on the bike I rebuilt for him


----------



## Bryony (10 Nov 2013)

Someone had fun off roading today


----------



## Bryony (10 Nov 2013)

When her dad dropped her back at her mum's she went ape s**t at him (I took her off roading )

God forbid she actually had some fun and did what kids her age should be doing!


----------



## pumpadave (10 Nov 2013)

Bryony said:


> When her dad dropped her back at her mum's she went ape s**t at him (I took her off roading )
> 
> God forbid she actually had some fun and did what kids her age should be doing!


 

yes thank you darling, had a lovely ear bashing off the ex-wife and both the girls had a pop at there mum lol (guess they could see there mum was being a bit of a tw#@). I do love my girls


----------



## Crackle (10 Nov 2013)

Bryony said:


> When her dad dropped her back at her mum's she went ape s**t at him (I took her off roading )
> 
> God forbid she actually had some fun and did what kids her age should be doing!


You know the answer; take mum next time


----------



## Bryony (10 Nov 2013)

Haha she doesn't like cycling!


----------



## Crackle (10 Nov 2013)

Bryony said:


> Haha she doesn't like cycling!


Precisely.


----------



## I like Skol (10 Nov 2013)

Bryony said:


> Someone had fun off roading today


 That's not mucky! My 10yr old son got home from the school run dirtier than that one night last week....


----------



## Bryony (10 Nov 2013)

I like Skol said:


> That's not mucky! My 10yr old son got home from the school run dirtier than that one night last week....


Haha for her that's mucky I don't think she's allowed to get dirty at home!


----------



## I like Skol (10 Nov 2013)

Bryony said:


> Haha for her that's mucky I don't think she's allowed to get dirty at home!


We don't exactly encourage our children to wallow in the mud either, and I didn't say I was particularly happy about it, but that's boys for you I guess? I don't know where they get it from


----------



## BrumJim (14 Nov 2013)

Not on a bike yet, but practising.






Seriously, he is 11 months old, but has been drinking from a bidon for some time now. If given a normal sippy cup he just throws it around by the handle.

He was watching Mum drink from the Bidon, and desperate to give him some water and unable to find a suitable bottle or cup, she gave him a go, and he has been happily taking water from the Bidon when on the move ever since.


----------



## Beebo (18 Nov 2013)

We went to Greenwich Park yesterday,
Got the little man out on his balance bike, he's only just getting the hang of it.




The boating lake had been drained, leaving a large flat area with no one in, which my daughter loved riding around.


----------



## SpareSprocket (18 Nov 2013)

This was my sons first real mountain bike ride - he's currently 8. We rode alongside the Llyn Brianne reservoir and then back down the Doethie Valley in Mid Wales. Total distance was about 16 miles but it was very, very muddy particularly the Doethie Valley. It's a fantastic piece of singletrack, being in most parts no more than about 10 inches wide. As you can see by the expression on his face HE LOVED IT !

We'll be heading back in the Spring :-)


----------



## johnnyh (18 Nov 2013)

Track time...


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Dec 2013)

My daughter still loves her Toddlebike, and she still rides it 'freestyle'


----------



## Pico Triano (12 Dec 2013)

My daughter with my youngest who was still learning to ride.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Dec 2013)

BrumJim said:


> Not on a bike yet, but practising.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Same with my lass, thank goodness for all those High5 promotions!


----------



## atbman (15 Dec 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Carnage at school today - blimmin parents!!
> 
> View attachment 28781


 
Bikenage, shurely


----------



## atbman (15 Dec 2013)

Radchenister said:


> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_Zgt_BI0kI




Might be teaching granny to suck eggs, and the video might be misleading, but his cadence seemed a little low for the speed he was doing. I know kids often like to push as big a gear as they can ("The Fast Gear!"), but have you tried to restrict his gears to those required for BC or BSCA events so that he learns to spin rather than grind? It's not only good technique, but can save little knees from long-term damage.

It's unlikely that he could hurt himself,e specially as his mileage won't be that great just yet, but when he gets old enough to push gears that would make my old joints wince, his pedalling action will be as smooth as silk


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Dec 2013)

Have given the wee one her first taste of Cinelli:


----------



## Radchenister (15 Dec 2013)

atbman said:


> Might be teaching granny to suck eggs, and the video might be misleading, but his cadence seemed a little low for the speed he was doing. I know kids often like to push as big a gear as they can ("The Fast Gear!"), but have you tried to restrict his gears to those required for BC or BSCA events so that he learns to spin rather than grind? It's not only good technique, but can save little knees from long-term damage.
> 
> It's unlikely that he could hurt himself, especially as his mileage won't be that great just yet, but when he gets old enough to push gears that would make my old joints wince, his pedalling action will be as smooth as silk



Take your point but this is a rather show offy quick experiment with no real briefing or point to it (pushed on my part only, as he wouldn't be so brash, he's never been asked to do it before that day ... a bit sad competitive dad, I admit it, lol  ) ; I just got the phone out the back pocket and thought let's see what he does if I ask him to push it. I actually worry about putting him off, as no 11 year old who barely fits on a 45 and hasn't ridden much should really be riding like that for more than just a quick tester ... he's only ridden that bike (his racer) 5 times since it was bought in August, so IMO there's no need to over egg the egg nog  ... but he does start his track induction course at the end of Jan', as he's dropping some swimming classes (which is what he has done more seriously to date) ... we'll get him onto the boards, see how he likes it and worry about it from there  .


----------



## Lanzecki (19 Dec 2013)

The lads first trial fit on his first bike. A nice bike, but I was surprised that it had a nylon headset. This is not something I can fix with a welder.. The general build quality is get good with a great paint and decal job. 

While there is a load of space for growth, I'd like to get the seat a little lower and the nose is touching the cross bar at the moment.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Dec 2013)

Lanzecki said:


> The lads first trial fit on his first bike. A nice bike, but I was surprised that it had a nylon headset. This is not something I can fix with a welder.. The general build quality is get good with a great paint and decal job.
> 
> While there is a load of space for growth, I'd like to get the seat a little lower and the nose is touching the cross bar at the moment.




Won't be long until you are raising the seat..kids grow fast.
He'll be scooting along at a rate of knots once he get's used to the bike.


----------



## subaqua (20 Dec 2013)

I remember seeing that look of mischief in my kids eyes when they were on a bike. He asked if we can go fora ride Christmas day . result


----------



## Puddles (26 Dec 2013)

2 happy small people! (the Wee Hoo needs adjustment for the smallest!)


----------



## ianrauk (26 Dec 2013)

Puddles said:


> 2 happy small people! (the Wee Hoo needs adjustment for the smallest!)



A Wee Hoo is a future purchase. It look's jolly fun.
How does the little lady like it?
How does it feel compared to a trailer? (if you had a trailer that is)


----------



## Puddles (26 Dec 2013)

ianrauk said:


> A Wee Hoo is a future purchase. It look's jolly fun.
> How does the little lady like it?
> How does it feel compared to a trailer? (if you had a trailer that is)




It is so much lighter than the trailer and pulls much easier, cycling felt like it does on the rare occasions I have no trailer attached.

She loves it, was straight in the seat declared it Maggies Bike and laughed her head off and had a big grin on the trial run, and yes they can propel you along when they pedal which amazed me, as she still falls asleep in the trailer on the way home from pre-school or long runs sometimes I would not put her in anything that she was not strapped in to in case she fell asleep and fell off, this will also allow us to continue doing longer runs she can cope with as it will last her a long time (9yrs supposedly) and her big brother will always be 5 years older and able to go further than her until they even out in teenage years (When he won't want to come with us anymore)


----------



## Lanzecki (27 Dec 2013)

Since we have storms (you'll get them soon) riding outside isn't gonna work. But my 10 year old feels she needs to "become one" with the bike. I think she's been talking to the local cycle club philosopher.


----------



## middleagecyclist (30 Dec 2013)

Road bike and proper cycling shoes next!


----------



## Sara_H (1 Jan 2014)

Not mine obviously, but thought you'd all like this - made me smile!


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34FyWCutqvw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## summerdays (1 Jan 2014)

Radchenister said:


> Back for his team mate:


I know where that church is... Cow Hill!


----------



## johnnyh (2 Jan 2014)

"the weather outside is frightful", as the song goes, so both kids have taken to indoor training on either rollers or the turbo.

My lad has been attacking the sufferfest vids in front of the Christmas tree


----------



## summerdays (3 Jan 2014)

My nieces have stayed overnight and brought bikes as my sister wants me to teach the older one aged 8 to cycle. I'm just not sure today is the day to teach her!  Still if there is a gap in the wind and rain we might give it a go.


----------



## Andrew_P (3 Jan 2014)

Me and my eldest daughter France 2012, the year she took ownership of my seldom used winter Boardman CX, look at the seat post on her old bike, guess who had bee relegated to riding that lol


----------



## Chris-H (3 Jan 2014)

Crackle said:


> You know the answer; take mum next time


Hahahaha now that I'd love to see


----------



## Bigbud (6 Jan 2014)

Not been cycling much of late due to work, the little'un being ill and teething but finally got out with the new trailer for a while. Bring on the summer


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jan 2014)

Bigbud said:


> Not been cycling much of late due to work, the little'un being ill and teething but finally got out with the new trailer for a while. Bring on the summer




Fantastic


----------



## ikdo01 (8 Jan 2014)

First outing for our daughter


Bigbud said:


> Not been cycling much of late due to work, the little'un being ill and teething but finally got out with the new trailer for a while. Bring on the summer



Reminds me of our first outing -


----------



## ikdo01 (8 Jan 2014)

9 years later she looks like this: -






and rides like this: -


----------



## ikdo01 (8 Jan 2014)

And in between was this: -






followed by this: -


----------



## ikdo01 (8 Jan 2014)

The little brother came along :- 





And he took over bike number 1: -





Then he inherited bike number 2 : -






Before getting his own bike (Yay - no hand me downs)






And then entered his first race: -






He did quite well: -


----------



## Shaunthesheep (12 Jan 2014)

My 7 year old daughter having a rest on her 1st ride of 2014 around Rother valley


----------



## marknotgeorge (12 Jan 2014)

I took the Drama Queen and the Mad Scientist to Hick's Lodge again, this time with my sister's elder two. I was surprised at how busy it was, given how grey it was and how windswept it is, although there was an orienteering event going on.  Not that anybody minded. Must google mudguards...




Mucky young ladies by marknotgeorge, on Flickr


----------



## Scoop940 (20 Jan 2014)

They call it Bike Ability at school these days, I remember it as Cycling proficiency. Anyway thought I'd give a few lessons yesterday...




I won the jump contest but was disqualified.. unfair advantage as I am too old!


----------



## Sore Thumb (25 Jan 2014)

Tissington Trail 2012 aged 5








Cycling on the coast 2013 aged 6






Cannock Chase 2013


----------



## Puddles (28 Jan 2014)

The All Weather Canopy for the Wee Hoo arrived at last, (Customs held it up!) and so in between the rain drops I managed to get a few photos on the school run!


----------



## Doyleyburger (28 Jan 2014)

Loving this thread
Here's my one and only on her new bike Christmas day. .......


----------



## Puddles (2 Feb 2014)

User76 insisting on riding her Schwinn meant no chance for me to cycle this weekend!


----------



## User169 (8 Feb 2014)

New balance bike.


----------



## Radchenister (22 Feb 2014)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfFr0S7qGFc


----------



## johnnyh (10 Mar 2014)

OK, permit me some fatherly pride here... 

Yesterday was my lads first race of the season, and really his first proper race where we had a clue about what to do 

He went off the front with a 6 man attack at the start, and they disappeared out of sight around the 3.25 mile circuit - now given he finished last and dropped at his previous attempt last September, we had a chat that he needs to go out and enjoy, be confident and try and stay with the pack. Well at the end of the first lap the first 2 or 3 went through, and just a few meters back the next 3 contained my lad! Couldn't believe it, really I was amazed. There seemed a gap of about 200 or so meters back to the main group.

Well, 3 laps later, and with a final sprint for the line, he finished in 5th - only a little way off 4th but a huge gap between him and the main group. He was delighted, I was stunned, but we both had great big grins on our faces 

To be fair he has worked really hard, making lots of use of the rollers, the turbo and his opportunities at the Velodrome, and never have I seen a kid want to succeed so badly.

Anyhow, big thanks to the organisers from Somerset RC for a fantastic morning, and just a couple of pics...

Pre race warm up - he's taken to listening to music on the rollers




on the start line looking cool... me I was nervous as heck for him





So much happiness at his achievement, he was beaming.





warming down... job's a good'un!





He can't wait for next weekend and the chance to have another go


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Mar 2014)

Return of the Puky...






This was our eldest's bike, it was found on a skip. The boy loves it!


----------



## ianrauk (31 Mar 2014)

Little H has got some good speed for a just turned 4 year old.


----------



## EthelF (1 Apr 2014)

Ethel Junior (aged 4 1/2) on his first 5km bike ride, with Grandpa last Saturday. He got some good speed up, hitting 16kph on a gentle slope.


----------



## macbikes (1 Apr 2014)

Lovely pics, glad to see this thread has sprung back to life again now everyone is out on their bikes enjoying Spring. I'll join in, this is my 3 year old starting to get the hang of ramps


----------



## Shaunthesheep (6 Apr 2014)

Lilly on her new bike and first ten mile ride at the age of seven


----------



## macbikes (6 Apr 2014)

And looking very happy about it too


----------



## Shaunthesheep (6 Apr 2014)

Yes and over moon about getting up the hill in way home first time she ain't had to get off and push. Cost me a quid tho lol


----------



## hatler (8 Apr 2014)

Shaunthesheep said:


> Yes and over moon about getting up the hill in way home first time she ain't had to get off and push. Cost me a quid tho lol


Worth every penny I reckon.


----------



## Portland2000 (13 Apr 2014)

Some belters on here. Our elder isn't two yet, but when we went into Evans, he leapt onto a balance bike and stropped when we got him off...


----------



## cyberknight (19 Apr 2014)

Picked up a balance bike on freecycle today 
Mini ck 2 is a smidge to small for it so mini ck 1 naturally has to take over...


----------



## young Ed (20 Apr 2014)

EthelF said:


> Ethel Junior (aged 4 1/2) on his first 5km bike ride, with Grandpa last Saturday. He got some good speed up, hitting 16kph on a gentle slope.
> 
> View attachment 41274


is that heading out towards winchelsea?
Cheers Ed


----------



## MikeW-71 (20 Apr 2014)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xyje0SVLJSw


New bike time. It was a big hit, the only time he would get off it was to eat


----------



## derrick (20 Apr 2014)

Good to see the kids getting into it.


----------



## wisdom (21 Apr 2014)

One I made earlier. 
Oh and I restored the bike as well for her.


----------



## Adam1965 (21 Apr 2014)

Not exactly a bike but here is my lad in his home made F1 ground effect car


----------



## EthelF (22 Apr 2014)

young Ed said:


> is that heading out towards winchelsea?
> Cheers Ed


Yes, we rode from Rye Harbour to Winchelsea Beach, with a stop for a snack by the old lifeboat station.


----------



## young Ed (22 Apr 2014)

EthelF said:


> Yes, we rode from Rye Harbour to Winchelsea Beach, with a stop for a snack by the old lifeboat station.


when you are on a road bike and it's not too busy it's great fun flying down there as it is a fine road surface and no traffic but people and you can easily get 20+mph 
Cheers Ed


----------



## EthelF (23 Apr 2014)

young Ed said:


> when you are on a road bike and it's not too busy it's great fun flying down there as it is a fine road surface and no traffic but people and you can easily get 20+mph
> Cheers Ed



They have resurfaced it nicely in recent years, it used to be conctete blocks which jolted you at every seam. But in my experience too busy for high speed runs, too many families and dogs. Perfect for riding with the little 'uns though, both in the trailer and now solo.
If it's high speed rides you're after I'd sooner recommend the Winchelsea Beach to Pett Level or Rye to Appledore roads with a tailwind.
Going rather off topic here, sorry!


----------



## procel (23 Apr 2014)

Got the 7-yr-old tackling Box Hill on Easter Monday. She made it all the way to the top - without stopping - in wellies and on a bike that weighs more than mine! Lucky there was an ice cream van next to the Donkey Green.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Apr 2014)

EthelF said:


> Ethel Junior (aged 4 1/2) on his first 5km bike ride, with Grandpa last Saturday. He got some good speed up, hitting 16kph on a gentle slope.
> 
> View attachment 41274



Naming a Boy Ethel?? That's just cruel!!


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Apr 2014)

After several attempts to get my Granddaughter riding properly, she finally managed it! 



After this first successful few yards, we went back to the beginning of our test track and she rode the whole 100 yards of it.






She's as chuffed as I am


----------



## macbikes (28 Apr 2014)

Well done!


----------



## ianrauk (2 May 2014)

Hello! Wahoo! YES! We did it Sonic!


----------



## Sara_H (2 May 2014)

EthelF said:


> Ethel Junior (aged 4 1/2) on his first 5km bike ride, with Grandpa last Saturday. He got some good speed up, hitting 16kph on a gentle slope.
> 
> View attachment 41274


Cool Grandad.


----------



## EthelF (6 May 2014)

Sara_H said:


> Cool Grandad.



I'll pass on the praise. I was impressed by his bike handling skills, it was his first time on a bike with disc brakes and the way he balanced on the front wheel without falling off when Junior suddenly cut in front of him was outstanding, the back wheel was a good foot off the ground!


----------



## Franlea (10 May 2014)

This is my son Harrison before our bike ride and after all that peddling must have worn him out lol .


----------



## User10119 (10 May 2014)




----------



## PeteXXX (11 May 2014)

Faith rode 2 miles yesterday, including some 'Off Roading' through the local nature reserve & a couple of speed humps... 






She's off!


----------



## cyberknight (15 May 2014)

Mini ck 1 at the park this evening , soon be ready for a bigger bike !
He has "borrowed " my old giro helmet so he can be like daddy


----------



## cyberknight (15 May 2014)

skudupnorth said:


> For a small fee you can have mine when they are in hissy fit mode !


I would pay people to have mine when they are in that mode, almost like when i was called a stupid idiot because i said its time to go home !


----------



## macbikes (16 May 2014)

Loving all these pics as always


----------



## Dibs (16 May 2014)

My wee lad with his bike that has helped to finally master it!

He's getting a new bike for his birthday in a few weeks!


----------



## ianrauk (17 May 2014)

Considering he only took to riding the bike 6 weeks ago.. there's no stopping him now.


----------



## macbikes (17 May 2014)

No stopping him indeed!


----------



## EthelF (17 May 2014)

Not strictly speaking on bikes, but pretty relaxed in the trailer at the start of today's Big Ride in London


----------



## SS Retro (19 May 2014)

LJ taken a couple of days ago, she does have a Toddle bike but always wants to go on the big bikes.!


----------



## Dibs (19 May 2014)

Hayden is getting the hang of this cycling lark, but every so often he has a scare...


----------



## Dibs (19 May 2014)

But overall, he's loving it...


----------



## macbikes (20 May 2014)




----------



## Eagone (20 May 2014)

The lad at hicks lodge on the blue trail, bought him a cube bike a couple of weeks ago - can't get him off it.
He's been up to Hicks from home (15k circular) three times in two weeks and going again tonight if weather is up to it.


----------



## ianrauk (22 May 2014)

SS Retro said:


> LJ taken a couple of days ago, she does have a Toddle bike but always wants to go on the big bikes.!




Smashing pic


----------



## SS Retro (23 May 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Smashing pic


Thanks appreciate that.


----------



## johnnyh (24 May 2014)

Well just as it was going so well, my lad got taken down in a crit at 27mph and broke his collarbone. 5 weeks on and he has been discharged, but no racing for another 2 to 3 weeks.
Fair play it hasn't effected him and he was training on the turbo daily from 7 days after the crash.

The bike was fine though, so all is good


----------



## johnnyh (24 May 2014)

I should also post that since the crash his younger sister has started racing and has completed her first 4 races. I believe she also has 6 points, but we are more concerned with her fun and development.
She has also learnt to ride the rollers and is coming on in leaps and bounds. 
Very proud of her achievements as she isn't naturally sporty like her brother.


----------



## User169 (31 May 2014)

Pippa's new bike. Bit on the big side, but she really wanted a traditional granny bike..


----------



## GaryA (4 Jun 2014)

Mister James practice on local industrial estate and round the doors...
Bikes a little big for him
(age 6, looks 9)


----------



## User169 (4 Jun 2014)

GaryA said:


> Mister James practice on local industrial estate and round the doors...
> Bikes a little big for him
> (age 6, looks 9)


 
Nice piccie Gary - I seem to remember he was born on the same day as my daughter!


----------



## GaryA (4 Jun 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Nice piccie Gary - I seem to remember he was born on the same day as my daughter!


 Wehey 
10th Aug 2007? 12.45pm
10IB 10oz
caesarean (essential)


----------



## BrumJim (4 Jun 2014)

Now trying on my cycling clips. I think he is dropping some hints!


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jun 2014)

Over 2 miles around Lings Wood nature reserve today... Longest ride to date for my 6 yr old granddaughter.
She's not been on her bike much recently so needed a bit of confidence training to get her back on track.













She's getting some off-roading skills already though 

It went well until she dropped the front wheel into a rabbit hole! Bless her.. she kept control of it and stayed upright


----------



## MisterStan (12 Jun 2014)

Obviously it was a tough day at the childminder's yesterday!


----------



## cyberknight (14 Jun 2014)

Mini ck trying his new bike out, hes not big enough to reach the floor though...


----------



## cyberknight (14 Jun 2014)

Wents to Hicks lodge cycle centre today , mrs ck has now got a bike as well ( no photos allowed ) , thats her bike behind me, as shes only 4 foot 8" she fits a girls bike with 24 " wheels .
Mini ck 2 is on the bike seat from halfords i fitted today and she had a good time although mini ck 1 got very grumpy when he got tired so a trip to mcdonalds calmed things down


----------



## John the Canuck (14 Jun 2014)

^^^^^^ CK

what's the make/model of your helmet 1st picture
seems to be lower on the crown than most - and dips down behind the ears somewhat like a motorbike helmet
looks good !!............- my Giro Havoc sits too high - like a pudding basin....haha


----------



## John the Canuck (15 Jun 2014)

this..?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/specializ...sure_Cycling_BikePumps_SR&hash=item2ed2d01d0c


----------



## rich p (15 Jun 2014)

My grandson getting down and dirty with some random allen key fettling!


----------



## cyberknight (15 Jun 2014)

John the Canuck said:


> this..?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/specializ...sure_Cycling_BikePumps_SR&hash=item2ed2d01d0c


Looks like it, spesh align.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Jun 2014)

rich p said:


> My grandson getting down and dirty with some random allen key fettling!
> 
> View attachment 47778



Could he fit a set of BB7's for me and true a wheel - got milk and all the rusks he can eat?


----------



## rich p (19 Jun 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Could he fit a set of BB7's for me and true a wheel - got milk and all the rusks he can eat?


Probably make a better fist of it than me.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Jun 2014)

Lovely photo, @rich p - he looks like a right pesky nuisance!


----------



## User169 (21 Jun 2014)

Went to see my older daughter play in a korfbal (strange Dutch sport) tournament today. Took a piccie of her with her friend as they gassed away on the way home.....






It's one of my fave fotos in a way as it shows how natural riding a bike should be!


----------



## rich p (21 Jun 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Went to see my older daughter play in a korfbal (strange Dutch sport) tournament today. Took a piccie of her with her friend as they gassed away on the way home.....
> 
> View attachment 48231
> 
> ...


Fabulous piccie, I'm envious of the cultural gulf.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Jun 2014)

rich p said:


> Fabulous piccie, I'm envious of the cultural gulf.



Yebbut mayonnaise on chips!


----------



## Arjimlad (22 Jun 2014)

Very enjoyable 14 mile loop on Bristol's Biggest Bike Ride today !


----------



## BrianEvesham (26 Jun 2014)

New bike for his birthday yesterday, first road bike.
This shot was about 7am before school and right outside the house, sorry in the excitement I forgot the helmet!


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jun 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> sorryin the excitement forgot helmet!



There is absolutely no need to apologise.
It's a more natural shot then if he was wearing a plastic hat.


----------



## cyberknight (26 Jun 2014)

ianrauk said:


> There is absolutely no need to apologise.
> It's a more natural shot then if he was wearing a plastic hat.


Indeed , my lad and i would ride ride sans lid but sometimes its easier to do as swmbo says ...................


----------



## Beebo (26 Jun 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> New bike for his birthday yesterday, first road bike.
> This shot was about 7am before school and right outside the house, sorryin the excitement forgot helmet!


Loving the matching Pooh bear tops.

How old is he? bet you wont be able to get away with that sort of stuff for much longer.


----------



## BrianEvesham (26 Jun 2014)

Beebo said:


> Loving the matching Pooh bear tops.
> 
> How old is he? bet you wont be able to get away with that sort of stuff for much longer.


I'll enjoy it while it lasts.
He is nine. He wanted the pooh bear jersey like mine which I wore on a local sportive in May.
I know it won't be long till I can't keep up with him!


----------



## Scoosh (27 Jun 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> I'll enjoy it while it lasts.
> He is nine. He wanted the pooh bear jersey like mine which I wore on a local sportive in May.
> I know it won't be long till I can't keep up with him!


Prolong the time by a bit of adult skulduggery  .....



... do some training ....


----------



## johnnyh (3 Jul 2014)

Now racing on his new Pro Carbon and starting to pick up points.
He's was pipped on the line twice in a couple of races last week, so hopefully a first win is just around the corner.


----------



## MisterStan (3 Jul 2014)

johnnyh said:


> Now racing on his new Pro Carbon and starting to pick up points.
> He's was pipped on the line twice in a couple of races last week, so hopefully a first win is just around the corner.


A future pro in the making!


----------



## veloman (3 Jul 2014)

My little one competing in her first major race, the Trophée des Santonniers, Aubagne (near Marseille, France) at the weekend, after 6 months off sport due to a back injury (not cycling related). The competition consisted of a cyclocross, time-trial, sprint, and road race. 

After just 3 weeks back in the saddle she made it to the top step of the podium.


----------



## Scoosh (3 Jul 2014)

veloman said:


> My little one competing in her first major race, the Trophée des Santonniers, Aubagne (near Marseille, France) at the weekend, after 6 months off sport due to a back injury (not cycling related). The competition consisted of a cyclocross, time-trial, sprint, and road race.
> 
> After just 3 weeks back in the saddle she made it to the top step of the podium.


  That is impressive ! 

velomannette ! 


"little ones" have a habit of becoming not-so-little-any-more rather quickly too !


----------



## GaryA (4 Jul 2014)

Young 'un enjoying well deserved bite to eat during our 18 mile jaunt from roker along C2C route past Washington.
On his older smaller bike-newer one had a last-minute-discovered-flat tyre


----------



## Scoosh (4 Jul 2014)

GaryA said:


> Young 'un enjoying well deserved bite to eat during our 18 mile jaunt from roker along C2C route past Washington.
> On his older smaller bike-newer one had a last-minute-discovered-flat tyre


Who was in better shape at the end ???


----------



## GaryA (4 Jul 2014)

On the way to the shops after the ride.....


----------



## Scoosh (4 Jul 2014)

OK, no contest - he was !


----------



## John the Canuck (4 Jul 2014)

johnnyh said:


> Now racing on his new Pro Carbon and starting to pick up points.
> He's was pipped on the line twice in a couple of races last week, so hopefully a first win is just around the corner.



nice one




dont like..?................. i will remove


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (5 Jul 2014)

John the Canuck said:


> nice one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why?? Keep it up!


----------



## John the Canuck (5 Jul 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Why?? Keep it up!



because the owner has copyright and can decide whether the amended image is acceptable or not
any personal image posted on the internet still 'belongs' to the owner...................


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Jul 2014)

GaryA said:


> On the way to the shops after the ride.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 49390



That would make such a good caption competition!


----------



## VJOCK (6 Jul 2014)

Ok my wife's nephews so not exactly my kids but came across it recently . Testing out our tandem !!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Jul 2014)

VJOCK said:


> Ok my wife's nephews so not exactly my kids but came across it recently . Testing out our tandem !!!
> View attachment 49580



Yet another caption competition, I mean, that Morris in the background almost looks like its trying to say something


----------



## summerdays (6 Jul 2014)

I was tempted to take one of a kid on an old fashioned Pashley tricycle today, but decided it might look a little odd!


----------



## VJOCK (6 Jul 2014)

It was a mansion we hired in frome for a family celebration for long weekend and the Morris was there. Big private gardens that all the antics were done by all the kids. Don't think the Morris actually worked.


----------



## larakitten (7 Jul 2014)

Hi there, just a wee picture of my 6 year old on her Giant Revel Jr.......we were out today doing a trail in Aberdeen called Wild Dolphins and decided to cycle some of it. She loves this bike with her heart and soul....it's had the gripshift changed to shimano triggers, wired up for a cycle computer and lets not forget the matching pannier bag!! It's a great little bike, would really recommend it.


----------



## ScotiaLass (7 Jul 2014)

Fantastic! The smile says it all 
My son is 13 and has dyspraxia as well as autism....he only learned to ride a bike last year and is still very wobbly.
On holiday he managed 6 miles with me (I took my MTB and hired him a bike in Morayshire) and he did really well.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Jul 2014)

Quite honestly, I don't know why I look at this thread, I don't have, or particularly know any kids very well. All I have is Cindy, and I doubt she can really ride a bike, even if she had 4 legs.

I guess I'll need to photograph her in 'The Chariot' (a child/dog trailer) some time if small 3 legged dogs count!!


----------



## summerdays (8 Jul 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Quite honestly, I don't know why I look at this thread, I don't have, or particularly know any kids very well. All I have is Cindy, and I doubt she can really ride a bike, even if she had 4 legs.
> 
> I guess I'll need to photograph her in 'The Chariot' (a child/dog trailer) some time if small 3 legged dogs count!!


Because it's good and they are the future, and we want them cycling! The number of kids who get a bike, which is seen as normal for the majority, but who then probably only ever cycle it in their garden or put it in the car to take to the park until they are 10. So those getting out and enjoying it are really good to see! Brings a smile to my face!


----------



## hatler (8 Jul 2014)

On the way up to Oxenhope Moor on Sunday.


----------



## marknotgeorge (13 Jul 2014)

Cycle provision in Derby is pretty good. I'd have been tempted to hoof it up to the Peak District today, but we decided to mill about Markeaton Park which is just up the road. Here the Mad Scientist (left) and the Drama Queen are outside part of Markeaton Hall, ancestral home of the Mundy family, which was demolished in 1964. We'd never been up this end of the park before...



Secrets of Markeaton Park by marknotgeorge, on Flickr

Here they are riding home. To the left is the BMX park. These are among the best things a council can do for kids - being effectively a lump of concrete, they're pretty much maintenance free, and graffiti just adds to the charm.



WP_20140713_14_03_29_Pro.jpg by marknotgeorge, on Flickr


----------



## Mattonsea (21 Jul 2014)

First try for my two youngest sons road bikes. The cross is my Dolan on loan!!! and the new Diamond back with Sora group set. They are very happy ....I think ?


----------



## billymcq2 (23 Jul 2014)

Here are my two boys, oldest is 7 next month, little one is 3 yrs and 7 months. Took him to a local park in Glasgow to try taking his stabilisers off for the first time, 30 mins later he was off on his own!
Posing next to the Commonwealth Games mascot - Clyde. (Took their helmets off for the pic!)


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jul 2014)

billymcq2 said:


> Here are my two boys, oldest is 7 next month, little one is 3 yrs and 7 months. Took him to a local park in Glasgow to try taking his stabilisers off for the first time, 30 mins later he was off on his own!
> Posing next to the Commonwealth Games mascot - Clyde. (Took their helmets off for the pic!)
> 
> 
> View attachment 51209




Lovely pic. It really doesn't take long for kids to get the hang of cycling, you did well to get him off the stabilisers, they are the devil's work and do make kids lazy by relying on them. 

You helmet comment was superfluous.


----------



## billymcq2 (23 Jul 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Lovely pic. It really doesn't take long for kids to get the hang of cycling, you did well to get him off the stabilisers, they are the devil's work and do make kids lazy by relying on them.
> 
> You helmet comment was superfluous.


30 minutes was all it took, removed the stabilisers and pedals and then let him get his balance, put one pedal on so he could ride it like a scooter, then put the other pedal on and it just clicked for him. Next day he was off on his own round a loch while we walked the dog behind him. He's been out on it every since learning to ride it!


----------



## summerdays (24 Jul 2014)

Not mine I confess, but this wee lad was very sweet, riding in the road with his mum behind him giving instructions. She told him that he needed to stop, look behind him, and then signal. So he did all of that (whilst stationary at the side of the road), and then turned into the side road. And he was asking her questions about why he was doing it! You should have seen how straight the signal was

It just made me smile and decided that this photo didn't identify him (since I don't know him).


----------



## inkd (24 Jul 2014)

My 8 yr old on his Felt BMX, He gets in a right paddy if he cant get out over the park with his bike mates


----------



## John the Canuck (24 Jul 2014)

nice pics - good family fun

but please buy these kids some gloves - first thing they do is put their hands out if falling


----------



## cyberknight (24 Jul 2014)

No piccies but mini ck 1 (7) is now riding on the road albeit the side roads around the local estate with me behind giving pointers on positioning , signalling etc !
Its a pity he is small for his age as he is on a bike for a 4-6 year old and i think a geared bike would help him a lot especially on the hills .


----------



## johnnyh (25 Jul 2014)

John the Canuck said:


> because the owner has copyright and can decide whether the amended image is acceptable or not
> any personal image posted on the internet still 'belongs' to the owner...................


it's all good to me 

If I didnt want it out there I wouldnt post it


----------



## johnnyh (25 Jul 2014)

Am pleased to report that my lad got his first win, after a few near misses. His sister is going great guns too, picking up plenty of points.

Picture taken post race


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Jul 2014)

johnnyh said:


> Am pleased to report that my lad got his first win, after a few near misses. His sister is going great guns too, picking up plenty of points.
> 
> Picture taken post race


----------



## Emsy4 (27 Jul 2014)

Toby aged six a very accomplished cyclist already


----------



## Emsy4 (27 Jul 2014)

And of course 10yr old Sophie, more at home on a pony but pretty handy on a bike too!


----------



## MikeW-71 (28 Jul 2014)

Little Samuel (5) has taken to his new geared bike very well, and it was taken with us on a family holiday in Alnmouth. I found a little route that he was able to tackle, down NCR 1 from Alnmouth to Warkworth Castle, accompanied by Mum and Dad.

He did have a crash on the way when he slipped off the edge of the path, but no damage done, and after a few minutes feeling sorry for himself, he was back on and away. There was also a small road section at the end, but it's quiet and he followed instructions well. He even got most of the way up the steepish hill at the end. Proud Mum, Dad and Uncle Mike 

He's also very willing to call out obstructions 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78noTytA_4I


----------



## GaryA (28 Jul 2014)

Our ride to the Sunderland Air show along the coast;







Starting near tyne ferry landing
(Being a plane already)







Red arrows spectacular!








Being shouted at by WW1 sgt major in a mock kids obstacle course at the BBC's WW1 display arena 

"Dont you dare bleed on my barbed wire you horrible little soldier I'll have to fill in a form!"

Hilarious


----------



## I like Skol (31 Jul 2014)

Popped in to Decathlon today and oops! Saw something that no grown man with kids could possibly resist. After a quick bit of phone negotiation with Lady Skol my youngest lad is now the proud owner of a 45cm red Triban 3 for the give away price of only £199.99.






We then popped into Go Outdoors and spotted the awful pile of scrap metal that is the yellow Viking road bike they are trying to sell for £170 in a similar size. It just goes to show what a fantastic bike the Triban is.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jul 2014)

^^ he looks mighty chuffed..


----------



## I like Skol (31 Jul 2014)

ianrauk said:


> ^^ he looks mighty chuffed..


 So he should! He's only 8 and he has now got n+1 and the full Btwin kit to match (he already had this )

If he passes his 3 day bikeability and MTB course run by BC at the M/cr Velodrome, MCFC ground and Clayton Vale next week we will have to start racking up some road miles


----------



## I like Skol (1 Aug 2014)

Maybe I should have bought him this - http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/viking-race-pro-24-inch-p298609
It is TdF yellow and £30 less (but much, much cheaper!)


----------



## I like Skol (4 Aug 2014)

Young Master Skol has started his bikeability this morning. He is desperate to complete and pass the course because we haven't allowed him to ride his new bike until he does!


----------



## fossyant (4 Aug 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Young Master Skol has started his bikeability this morning. He is desperate to complete and pass the course because we haven't allowed him to ride his new bike until he does!



My lad did the course a few years back - it's good fun.


----------



## BrumJim (4 Aug 2014)

First ever trip on a bike:





Looking a bit happier:


----------



## Shaun (4 Aug 2014)

Brilliant ...


----------



## derrick (4 Aug 2014)

I know i posted this last week, but i am so proud of my 9 year old Grandaughter, riding 60 from London to Cambridge without any complaining.


----------



## GaryA (5 Aug 2014)

Phew bet that was a struggle on the uphill parts Derrick ...Ive donated our trailer bike to the charity shop earlier this year as the lad was getting too heavy and tall.....he's 6.. A sad day as we had many a great ride together; now I'm a nervous wreck when we are riding on the roads with him now he's solo.


----------



## derrick (5 Aug 2014)

GaryA said:


> Phew bet that was a struggle on the uphill parts Derrick ...Ive donated our trailer bike to the charity shop earlier this year as the lad was getting too heavy and tall.....he's 6.. A sad day as we had many a great ride together; now I'm a nervous wreck when we are riding on the roads with him now he's solo.


Was a really nice ride. we had so much support from other riders, looking forward to next year.


----------



## cyberknight (5 Aug 2014)

MikeW-71 said:


> Little Samuel (5) has taken to his new geared bike very well, and it was taken with us on a family holiday in Alnmouth. I found a little route that he was able to tackle, down NCR 1 from Alnmouth to Warkworth Castle, accompanied by Mum and Dad.
> 
> He did have a crash on the way when he slipped off the edge of the path, but no damage done, and after a few minutes feeling sorry for himself, he was back on and away. There was also a small road section at the end, but it's quiet and he followed instructions well. He even got most of the way up the steepish hill at the end. Proud Mum, Dad and Uncle Mike
> 
> ...



How tall is he ?
I have been looking after a geared bike for my lad but cant seem to find them about .He is 7 but looks more like 4-5 die to his health issues so even a 16" wheeled bike is to big for him .


----------



## summerdays (5 Aug 2014)

cyberknight said:


> How tall is he ?
> I have been looking after a geared bike for my lad but cant seem to find them about .He is 7 but looks more like 4-5 die to his health issues so even a 16" wheeled bike is to big for him .


The expensive option is an Islabike, could you look for a second hand one? Their bikes are smaller than the standard bikes meaning a child can go up a frame size sooner. My son who is on the smaller side though not really tiny for his age (currently 13 and I'm removing the age 10 trousers but expecting a growth spurt soon), couldn't fit onto his sisters bike that we already had and wasn't going to anytime soon, and it meant he couldn't keep up with the rest of us. So we went not expecting the bike to fit and discovered he could fit on their smaller frame.


----------



## fossyant (7 Aug 2014)

This was a couple of weekends ago. A couple of pics after a massive downpour. The flood and the Team Car, and my lad out doing what's best with an MTB.


----------



## fossyant (7 Aug 2014)

PS didn't have to do anything other than I called him in for a pit stop half way through for some Finish Line Cross Country on the chain. That then coated the drive chain nicely. He was charging through at over 20 mph for best part of an hour. Ended up with a bunch of kids doing it !!


----------



## Mandragora (7 Aug 2014)

Brilliant day today- little granddaughter who has only just turned 4. Did she want a go on the 'mini bike'?
'Yes please, grandma!!'
And that was it. We did a few trial runs up and down the car park and then it was: 'Faster! More! Again!' and 'Shall we go to the canal? '.
An hour (and one ice-cream) later we had to go back for tea, but I'm on a promise to go back again tomorrow morning and I think she's probably route planning as I write. It gave her (much more laid back) big bro a well-earned break for an hour, too, so he could get on with some Very Important Lego-related matters.


----------



## fossyant (7 Aug 2014)

Got to love tag-a-longs. Might have one to sell soon-ish. It's a pretty mint 6 speed Trek one. Got my daughter into cycling properly as she wasn't a natural. She's now on a 24" wheeled MTB with disks and considers herself 'following dad on bikes' now aged 11. Off road and mud might be a challenge though - proper little miss, but does do Scouts....


----------



## Mandragora (7 Aug 2014)

Thank you. My son and his g/f aren't really heavily into getting the kids out and biking, preferring to let them pick it up and do it when they want to, so it's great to see how much she enjoyed it. It was all 'I don't need stabilisers, We can do this together' and when the canal barge went by with a full complement of tourists on board, it was as much as she could do to stop herself shouting' Look at MEEEE!' at the top of her voice - though it did get said quite loudly!


----------



## MikeW-71 (8 Aug 2014)

Uncle Mike took his nephew out for his second trip to a trail centre. Just the two of us this time. Mum was quite happy as they were expecting a new freezer delivery and it got Samuel out from underfoot. (I knew this because he couldn't stop telling me about it all the way there  )

He's been round the Ae forest green route, which is very flat (but very nice) so we headed off to Mabie to give that a try. It has hills, which he finds easier now he has gears, but still needs a break or two on the way up.

He's very wary of steep downhills though and walked down the beginning of the only singletrack section. From there he managed fine, though he really kept the speed down. Confidence grew though and we had a play on the skills track at the end. He managed to get over some rough rocks, a decent little step-down and was cornering better and quicker.

Then we passed this on the way out and I really didn't expect that he would want to take one on!

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyiDo3asGIA


And he's only 5


----------



## MikeW-71 (9 Aug 2014)

cyberknight said:


> How tall is he ?
> I have been looking after a geared bike for my lad but cant seem to find them about .He is 7 but looks more like 4-5 die to his health issues so even a 16" wheeled bike is to big for him .


Sorry, missed this. He is tall for his age, a bit over a metre I think. He only just fit the bike to begin with an the saddle will need to go up a bit fairly soon I reckon.


----------



## SpareSprocket (9 Aug 2014)

Riding with my son up (aged 9) on Mynydd Llangorse in the Brecon Beacons last week. Mynydd Llangorse is a wonderful no-mans land between the Black Mountains and the Central Brecon Beacons (in the distance) with loads of tracks and hardly anyone on them.


----------



## summerdays (9 Aug 2014)

SpareSprocket said:


> Riding with my son up (aged 9) on Mynydd Llangorse in the Brecon Beacons last week. Mynydd Llangorse is a wonderful no-mans land between the Black Mountains and the Central Brecon Beacons (in the distance) with loads of tracks and hardly anyone on them.
> View attachment 52827


That looks nice but I assume it that was one of the easier bits (that bit looks flatfish) looking at how high you are! Did you go to the top?


----------



## SpareSprocket (9 Aug 2014)

summerdays said:


> That looks nice but I assume it that was one of the easier bits (that bit looks flatfish) looking at how high you are! Did you go to the top?



That section is just approaching the trig point so yes it's virtually at the top. We parked by the cattle grid on the tiny road that comes east out of Bwlch and rode up the rocky bridleway. He astonished me by riding down it on the way back to the car as it's covered in large loose rocks.


----------



## EthelF (10 Aug 2014)

MiniEthel (not his real name!) on yesterday's Pru ride in London. Total disrance 17.5km, somewhat exceeded his previous daily record of 6km!


----------



## The Rover (10 Aug 2014)

Me and junior using a wee ride, I'll be gutted when he out grows it.
Re the first pic, I'd been decorating and we did put our lids on!

I'm lucky that the canal path is only a mile away so it's 18 miles round trip to the pub for a cheeky beer with the boy who gets to feed the ducks!


----------



## Puddles (18 Aug 2014)

User76 mastered two wheels after she was informed that she could only go on a bike ride to the river with Squidge & her Grandad if she could cycle herself



She has now negotiated with her Grandparents a new bike purchase next weekend, her "must haves" included brakes and flowers!


----------



## VJOCK (18 Aug 2014)

Eldest doing local bmxish type trail but on IslaB 24. Tried on trike too and good fun


----------



## Puddles (21 Aug 2014)

New bike for User76 and now they both disappear off with Papa (Grandad)


----------



## ianrauk (29 Aug 2014)

Still thinks he's Sonic the Hedgehog..... and looks like track cycling beckons...


----------



## Justinslow (30 Aug 2014)

Out for a lap of our local airfield with joe (6).







. Edit- he got a puncture, which we're going to mend together!


----------



## Justinslow (30 Aug 2014)

Handy with the tools


----------



## Andrew_Culture (31 Aug 2014)

Me and the wee one (on a bike borrowed from the friendly local Bike Doctor) on today's Sky Ride in Ipswich. I think I did him some good advertising today, that bike got a lot of attention!


----------



## Justinslow (31 Aug 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Me and the wee one (on a bike borrowed from the friendly local Bike Doctor) on today's Sky Ride in Ipswich. I think I did him some good advertising today, that bike got a lot of attention!
> 
> 
> View attachment 54786




Thought about going to that, was it any good? Nice day for it.


----------



## Justinslow (31 Aug 2014)

Just did another 4.1 mile ride (ok, at a slow pace) around our local old airfield and strava reckons I burnt 99 cal - the same as one blue riband choc bar!https://www.strava.com/activities/188050001


----------



## The Rover (31 Aug 2014)

I going to put a bet on that he'll be a TDF winner in 2035!


----------



## Justinslow (31 Aug 2014)

Here's sister Emily (8) on hers! (although earlier in the year)


----------



## Andrew_Culture (31 Aug 2014)

Justinslow said:


> Thought about going to that, was it any good? Nice day for it.



It was creaky good, almost entire families with only a few people bezzing around on plastic bikes trying to go fast. 

There was a sprint section, and if I hadn't blown my legs out on the 100 mile ride the day before I would have given it a crack!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (31 Aug 2014)

The Rover said:


> I going to put a bet on that he'll be a TDF winner in 2035!



I love the attitude in this photo!


----------



## The Rover (1 Sep 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I love the attitude in this photo!



Cheers, it's very much a " we've arrived, let's chill out " moment when in fact it's 2 mins from the house!
I bought the bike in April for his birthday but he wouldn't go near it. We've been in the lakes last week and I think him seeing other kids on bikes has got his mojo going!
Can't keep him off it now which is great.


----------



## cyberknight (1 Sep 2014)

He we have the latest photo of the gruesome twosome


----------



## User169 (2 Sep 2014)

Traditional back-to-school photo!


----------



## EthelF (3 Sep 2014)

First outing on our new "range extender". Now we can do some serious rides!


----------



## EthelF (3 Sep 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Traditional back-to-school photo!
> 
> View attachment 54948


Fabulous. Got to love Dutch cycling culture. My nieces live in Hilversum, all three of them cycle to school. Every time I go there and see the infrastructure I get both green with envy at theirs and red with rage because of ours back home! My brother has even contrived to live up the only "hill" in the area, so has managed to conjure up a reason to own not only a Babboe (cargo trike), but an electrified one at that! :-)


----------



## hatler (7 Sep 2014)

On the way down to Brighton after Ditchling Beacon.


----------



## Butty1972 (11 Sep 2014)

My little boy, on his first birthday in June.....



He's asked for a Planet X Exocet 2 for Christmas.


----------



## mulletino (11 Sep 2014)

Here is mine- hope it works... Xavi on his bike.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (11 Sep 2014)

mulletino said:


> Here is mine- hope it works... Xavi on his bike.



Don't see the picture, sorry


----------



## simon the viking (14 Sep 2014)

Here's Little-un second day without stabilisers (Yes...... I know) and first time out on the new bike because his other was way too small to carry on learning on...


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 Sep 2014)

simon the viking said:


> Here's Little-un second day without stabilisers (Yes...... I know) and first time out on the mew bike because his other was way too small to carry on learning on...
> 
> View attachment 56179



I couldn't ride a bike until I was about 8, so well done to him its such a great achievement!!


----------



## simon the viking (14 Sep 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I couldn't ride a bike until I was about 8, so well done to him its such a great achievement!!



He was 7 in April.... but came back from a mates house upset yesterday because his other mates could ride without stabilisers, I'd been trying to get him to do it for weeks... but I guess he just needed a reason and a bit of peer pressure...... within 20 minutes last night he'd gone from nothing to got it!


----------



## jnrmczip (14 Sep 2014)

simon the viking said:


> Here's Little-un second day without stabilisers (Yes...... I know) and first time out on the new bike because his other was way too small to carry on learning on...
> 
> View attachment 56179


Look at the smile on his face looks like daddy done good. Well in


----------



## cyberknight (14 Sep 2014)

simon the viking said:


> Here's Little-un second day without stabilisers (Yes...... I know) and first time out on the new bike because his other was way too small to carry on learning on...
> 
> View attachment 56179


Sweet ! 
And looks like his saddle is right , i got a grilling of the assorted elder members of my family because mini ck 1s seat is close to right and his feet are not flat on the floor when he stops .


----------



## simon the viking (14 Sep 2014)

cyberknight said:


> Sweet !
> And looks like his saddle is right , i got a grilling of the assorted elder members of my family because mini ck 1s seat is close to right and his feet are not flat on the floor when he stops .


That's as low as it goes with it being suspension on the back without cutting the seat post down.... as you say though I wouldn't want any lower.....


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (15 Sep 2014)

simon the viking said:


> He was 7 in April.... but came back from a mates house upset yesterday because his other mates could ride without stabilisers, I'd been trying to get him to do it for weeks... but I guess he just needed a reason and a bit of peer pressure...... within 20 minutes last night he'd gone from nothing to got it!


----------



## noodle (16 Sep 2014)

why children should not be allowed to park their own bikes





this was a short 2 mile ride on sat (i say ride more of a coast as its flat and ive a bust medial ligament) and on sunday we did 8 miles. he slept quite well ready for school on monday morning

im cycling very gently with the knee i limp like herr otto flick and use a stick as well if i need to walk any distance (om only 39 ffs)


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (18 Sep 2014)

noodle said:


> why children should not be allowed to park their own bikes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just a casual

'Yes I put it in the river Daddy'

*Scratches bum*


----------



## cyberknight (5 Oct 2014)

Mini ck 2 is at it again, she is finally tall enough for her balance bike and then walking down to see my mum i saw a bike on someones front garden so i asked them if they were selling it and i got her 1st "proper " bike for free .
Within half an hour she had got the hang of pedaling and she was off


----------



## Captain Scarlet (8 Oct 2014)

My little star on his new to him Specialized Hotrock 20, which my brother and dad sorted out for him.




And on one of our trips out, love old railway lines.





And practising


----------



## User32269 (9 Oct 2014)

Jeez...Krazy House? Couldn't possibly comment! Lived away for years in that there london, but long time ago eas known to have odd bottle of dog in KH?


----------



## noodle (9 Oct 2014)

User32269 said:


> Jeez...Krazy House? Couldn't possibly comment! Lived away for years in that there london, but long time ago eas known to have odd bottle of dog in KH?


been a good few years for me 10-20 years back

i feel old now

about as old as i can find on photobucket. i may have had long hair or a punkier style in those days


----------



## User32269 (9 Oct 2014)

I had hair


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Oct 2014)

The wee one loved this till we hit the first steep slope and cornered at speed. No brakes!


----------



## Captain Scarlet (13 Oct 2014)

Ok I know it's not technically a bicycle but this is my sons other pedal powered love.......









He can reach some crazy speeds...lol. IIRC his current top speed record is 17mph.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Oct 2014)

Captain Scarlet said:


> Ok I know it's not technically a bicycle but this is my sons other pedal powered love.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want a go!


----------



## GaryA (20 Oct 2014)

Ok I know it's not technically a bicycle but this is my sons other....








safe activity


----------



## GaryA (21 Oct 2014)

Young 'un making the most of the Indian summer along the coastal path from roker


----------



## The Rover (6 Nov 2014)

We did a 12 mile route along the canal last week to feed the ducks.
He's only 2 1/2 but we have a good natter as we ride along, I love it.
Pics taken on my phone so not great quality.


----------



## GaryA (7 Nov 2014)

Brilliant!
I rode hundreds on miles with my toddler in the cycle seat- they love it, although the lil devils are fond of kipping for most of the ride, so one is talking to oneself

ps methinks he could do with a bigger helmet


----------



## The Rover (7 Nov 2014)

Cheers Gary, he seems to like it as much as me and hopefully that'll continue.
The helmet fits fine, I'd adjusted the skull cap and tipped it back whilst we stopped.
His mother said the same when she saw the pic but in a more panicky/ telling off tone!


----------



## Pico Triano (30 Nov 2014)

My daughter on her first long distance tour. She covered over 200 km in a two week period with her own bed roll, clothes and eating utensils. Not bad for a five year old.


----------



## Sara_H (30 Nov 2014)

Pico Triano said:


> View attachment 62965
> My daughter on her first long distance tour. She covered over 200 km in a two week period with her own bed roll, clothes and eating utensils. Not bad for a five year old.


Love that! Get them used to the idea of carrying "stuff" early on - we'll make tourers out of them yet!


----------



## MarkF (1 Dec 2014)

My daughter on my bike, 5 years ago, now she cycles every day to school and is still as reckless.


----------



## Puddles (21 Dec 2014)

MarkF said:


> My daughter on my bike, 5 years ago, now she cycles every day to school and is still as reckless.




That my little ones on my Dads electric bike... from my house to theirs (one on the back one on the crossbar) - 10 doors of pure terror for this Mama - 10 doors of pure excitment for them and my Dad's excuse "well you are still alive!"


----------



## cyberknight (21 Dec 2014)

Not strictly kids on bikes but what mini ck 1 is getting for x mas


----------



## wam68 (26 Dec 2014)

[ Christmas at the wam68 household. Daddy now wants a new bike


----------



## Booyaa (2 Jan 2015)

The boy on his new Cube

.


----------



## EthelF (8 Jan 2015)

First outing by MiniEthel on his new steed, 10km circuit of Richmond Park just after Christmas


----------



## Scoosh (8 Jan 2015)

EthelF said:


> First outing by MiniEthel on his new steed, 10km circuit of Richmond Park just after Christmas


That's an impressive distance from a wee fella on a heavy (looking) bike !  

CHAPEAU MiniEthel !


----------



## EthelF (8 Jan 2015)

Thanks. He enjoyed it but was shattered by the end (and I pushed his bike up the two hills)

It's not actually as heavy as it looks, it's an Islabike Beinn 20 small, and weighs in at about 8.5kg. That said, that's half his body weight!


----------



## summerdays (8 Jan 2015)

EthelF said:


> Thanks. He enjoyed it but was shattered by the end (and I pushed his bike up the two hills)
> 
> It's not actually as heavy as it looks, it's an Islabike Beinn 20 small, and weighs in at about 8.5kg. That said, that's half his body weight!


I thought it looked like one shape wise but has it been painted? Couldn't see the diagonal stripe!


----------



## EthelF (9 Jan 2015)

It seems they changed the design in 2014. This sounds geekier than it is, honest - he got his previous Islabike Cnoc 14 for his 4th birthday in 2013, which had the old red paint with the silver logos, the new one he got for Christmas has a slightly more orange hue and a very subtle (ie invisible!) logo.

I hope he stops outgrowing his bike every 18 months - thank heavens he has a little sister who can grow resentful of never getting a new bike herself (as a younger brother I know how she'll feel)!


----------



## Puddles (1 Feb 2015)

We did the Country Park today for hot chocolate, it was fffffffffffffreeezing!


----------



## ianrauk (14 Feb 2015)

So, Little H is now 5 so a new bike for his birthday....

It's a Raleigh Zero 16" Wheel. And have to say, it's a very well made bike. Not too heavy and has a very nice paint job.






I was a little worried that the bike was a little too big for him. As you can see, even with the seat at it's lowest, he is up on tiptoes. BUT.. after a few short lessons and practice of how to stop and start (his previous bike had a back pedal brake) he was off. My worries were unfounded. There was no stopping him once he got going.


----------



## summerdays (14 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> So, Little H is now 5 so a new bike for his birthday....
> 
> It's a Raleigh Zero 16" Wheel. And have to say, it's a very well made bike. Not too heavy and has a very nice paint job.
> 
> ...



Depends on the skill level of the child. If it was one of those children whose bike still looked brand new after 6months because they never used it I would say slightly too high. However for someone who is confident and has good control it looks fine! 

Happy birthday to Junior! But he makes me feel old that he has already reached the grand age of 5! Is this his 3rd bike?


----------



## ianrauk (14 Feb 2015)

summerdays said:


> Depends on the skill level of the child. If it was one of those children whose bike still looked brand new after 6months because they never used it I would say slightly too high. However for someone who is confident and has good control it looks fine!
> 
> Happy birthday to Junior! But he makes me feel old that he has already reached the grand age of 5! Is this his 3rd bike?




It is his 3rd bike 

The half pipe beckons....


----------



## summerdays (14 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> It is his 3rd bike


He's starting as he means to go on!


----------



## ianrauk (14 Feb 2015)

summerdays said:


> He's starting as he means to go on!




Actually, it's his 5th. 

Toddlebike
Wooden Balance bike (on loan)
Zooom Balance Bike
Spesh Hotrock 12
Raleigh Zero 16


----------



## Puddles (17 Feb 2015)

With all the thick mud, it was safer to Wee Hoo to the country park for Maggot!


----------



## Justinslow (8 Mar 2015)

High Lodge Thetford Forest,











I think he will soon need a bigger bike!


----------



## cyberknight (8 Mar 2015)

Yesterday , "cake stop "


----------



## johnnyh (11 Mar 2015)

Well the season is now upon us, and I find the transformation of the last 20 months scary! Both kids are so enjoying their racing and training, and the lad has now been to his first RSR.




Amazing how she has developed in such a short time, all inspired by meeting the lovely Dani King






About to start his second season and first as an u16 - scary!

I wonder what the next 20 months will bring them?


----------



## ianrauk (11 Mar 2015)

Brilliant ^^^


----------



## johnnyh (11 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Brilliant ^^^



Cheers fella, got to be honest I am just astounded by how they have progressed, changed, and developed.
But, it still all remains about having fun, and I told them both that if they aren't enjoying it at any given time, then they stop. 
I think they are both young endorphin junkies  and as long as they don't add Haribo to the list of banned substances then they will be happy and safe!


----------



## Puddles (22 Mar 2015)

User76 on the way home after our train ride to the cinema, saying hello to the ponies & the pair of them with Blinged bikes as part of the Big Pedal at school!


----------



## cyberknight (22 Mar 2015)

Puddles said:


> User76 on the way home after our train ride to the cinema, saying hello to the ponies & the pair of them with Blinged bikes as part of the Big Pedal at school!
> View attachment 83330
> View attachment 83331
> View attachment 83332
> View attachment 83333


I think the bikes need more decoration or are they cunning anti scratch pads?


----------



## The Rover (22 Mar 2015)

We went past the football ground yesterday and I was trying to show the boy the pitch when a steward saw us and invited us in for a look round. I used to have a season ticket many moons ago but haven't been for ages and I'm looking forward to taking him when he's a bit older, the steward was great.


----------



## Puddles (22 Mar 2015)

cyberknight said:


> I think the bikes need more decoration or are they cunning anti scratch pads?



Squidges (9) was a "I don't want to decorate my bike it is too girly thing to do" then after cubs the night before it was "I have decided I would like my bike to be decorated with Batman" 1.30 am I finished those two... liberal use of a hot glue gun (not on the bikes) and they have to be able to ride them to school and show they were "safe" with no dangly bits, or bits hindering gears/brakes wheels etc... so I erred on the side of caution and I cba it is late lol!


----------



## LoftusRoadie (5 May 2015)

The Rover said:


> View attachment 83335
> We went past the football ground yesterday and I was trying to show the boy the pitch when a steward saw us and invited us in for a look round. I used to have a season ticket many moons ago but haven't been for ages and I'm looking forward to taking him when he's a bit older, the steward was great.


Is that your son crying at the thought of Steve Kean coming back?


----------



## The Rover (5 May 2015)

It does look like he's crying but he was having a shy moment!

Steve Kean was the worst of a bad bunch in recent years, never known a manager so despised!


----------



## jhawk (3 Jun 2015)

Brilliant pictures @johnnyh. Your lad looks like a professional!

Any chance he'll be going pro? (Tell him to remember the CC folks who gave him praise when he's rich and famous).


----------



## wisdom (7 Jun 2015)

Youngest son on the trinity hospice charity ride.


----------



## cyberknight (7 Jun 2015)

wisdom said:


> Youngest son on the trinity hospice charity ride.
> View attachment 91090


You can tell hes embarrassed by the cat suit ...........


----------



## VJOCK (19 Jun 2015)

Ok so he is not on it yet. Latest islabike purchase beinn 26 large for eldest boy. Islabike purchase no 5. He had a quick ride around garden and notices diff in wheel size and cranks. "My knees are much further up". 
The younger boy caught me out as he said there was a dent in the bike just by the front chain ring. I was straight over checking it out. 
There I am haunched over the bike looking for it when I hear "I can't believe you fell for that" as he cycles off on his bike laughing away to himself!!! Cheeky fe**ker


----------



## clf (21 Jun 2015)

Obviously a riveting ride ￼


----------



## Justinslow (21 Jun 2015)

Enjoying his new bike and the gears!





Sister on hers




From a recent weekend at Center Parcs.


----------



## VJOCK (22 Jun 2015)

Local bomb hole fun yesterday


----------



## Wightdragon (23 Jun 2015)

In the wind and rain on Brook down.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jun 2015)

Wightdragon said:


> In the wind and rain on Brook down.




Lol, great pic... he's looking grumpy


----------



## Wightdragon (23 Jun 2015)

Race Face!! He cheered up at the cake stop.


ianrauk said:


> Lol, great pic... he's looking grumpy [/QUOTE


----------



## The Rover (24 Jun 2015)

I picked up junior from nursery and took him to feed the ducks tonight. We only did 6 miles but had a good natter!


----------



## Justinslow (27 Jun 2015)

Hot but lovely 6 mile ride round our local disused airfield.


----------



## MartinQ (27 Jun 2015)

Just back from a 20 mile round trip to the ice cream farm, via the fudge shop. Tired legs now .. and that's just me.

Grateful for the very considerate driving by people in Chester / Cheshire, who held back and gave us loads of room on the roads.


----------



## Puddles (27 Jun 2015)

We went to do some crabbing today and for the eldest to try out dragging the trailer with his bike... User76 also needs to learn how to cycle and eat and ice-cream... or at the very least push her bike and eat and ice-cream


----------



## benb (27 Jun 2015)

Bought my boy a new Frog.
Bloody hell, they are good bikes. I'm jealous!


----------



## Justinslow (28 Jun 2015)

benb said:


> Bought my boy a new Frog.
> Bloody hell, they are good bikes. I'm jealous!
> View attachment 93792


Not so sure about the shirt though!


----------



## benb (28 Jun 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Not so sure about the shirt though!


Tell me about it!


----------



## Puddles (28 Jun 2015)

benb said:


> Bought my boy a new Frog.
> Bloody hell, they are good bikes. I'm jealous!
> View attachment 93792




We did the same today for Maggot, Squidge had the 62 last year, Maggot's birthday present was the 52 she picked it up today - biggest grin ever!


----------



## Justinslow (28 Jun 2015)

benb said:


> Tell me about it!


Fellow Lilywhite?


----------



## The Rover (28 Jun 2015)

Another milestone ( sort of ). A neighbour very kindly brought a bike round this week that his lad had outgrown and I stuck it in the garage knowing it was probably too big for my lad at the moment.
Unfortunately I forgot about stashing it and he saw it when we went in the garage today.
Once he'd seen it there was no way I could talk him out of out trying it so I dropped the seat and off we went! It looks massive compared to his balance bike but he soon got the idea of pedalling although I never let go off the handlebars myself. It's definetly too big so I've tried to hide it again and without sounding snobby it's not a bike I would have picked ( I've seen a frog bike that I'll probably get ) but it's a good starter.
I'm not sure who was laughing the most when we set off! 
This takes us up to 7 bikes now!


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jun 2015)

The Rover said:


> Another milestone ( sort of ). A neighbour very kindly brought a bike round this week that his lad had outgrown and I stuck it in the garage knowing it was probably too big for my lad at the moment.
> Unfortunately I forgot about stashing it and he saw it when we went in the garage today.
> Once he'd seen it there was no way I could talk him out of out trying it so I dropped the seat and off we went! It looks massive compared to his balance bike but he soon got the idea of pedalling although I never let go off the handlebars myself. It's definetly too big so I've tried to hide it again and without sounding snobby it's not a bike I would have picked ( I've seen a frog bike that I'll probably get ) but it's a good starter.
> I'm not sure who was laughing the most when we set off!
> ...




Yeah don't be so snobby . Your kid loves it by the looks of it and that's all that matters. It doesn't look too big to me. Looks the right size. 
If Ianrauk Jnr saw a Spiderman bike I think he would explode with excitement.


----------



## The Rover (28 Jun 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Yeah don't be so snobby . Your kid loves it by the looks of it and that's all that matters. It doesn't look too big to me. Looks the right size.
> If Ianrauk Jnr saw a Spiderman bike I think he would explode with excitement.



Your quite right about the snobby bit and his eyes nearly popped out when he saw it!


----------



## Justinslow (28 Jun 2015)

The Rover said:


> Your quite right about the snobby bit and his eyes nearly popped out when he saw it!


Can you drop the bars down a bit? Might help if you can, but I agree with Ian, doesn't look too bad. My boy had a "Darth Maul" Star Wars bike and loved that!


----------



## The Rover (28 Jun 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Can you drop the bars down a bit? Might help if you can, but I agree with Ian, doesn't look too bad. My boy had a "Darth Maul" Star Wars bike and loved that!



I hadn't thought of that, I'll take a look tomorrow. 
He only turned 3 in April so it's octonauts and chuggington at the moment, he's never heard of Spider-Man!


----------



## benb (28 Jun 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Fellow Lilywhite?



Fulham for me.
I'm a masochist.


----------



## benb (28 Jun 2015)

Puddles said:


> We did the same today for Maggot, Squidge had the 62 last year, Maggot's birthday present was the 52 she picked it up today - biggest grin ever!
> 
> View attachment 93884
> View attachment 93885


The purple is cool!


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jun 2015)

The Rover said:


> I hadn't thought of that, I'll take a look tomorrow.
> He only turned 3 in April so it's octonauts and chuggington at the moment, he's never heard of Spider-Man!




Looks like you can tilt the bars a bit closer to his body which will also drop them a little.


----------



## outlash (30 Jun 2015)

Not strictly speaking on his bike, but me and my eldest went out on a spin yesterday evening around Little Paxton Gravel Pits Nature reserve. And rather lovely it was too. FWIW, that's my Cannondale (bit big for him). His bike (Frog 69) is on the floor on the edge of the image.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (1 Jul 2015)

I have always loved this picture. It was taken a few years ago and shows my son, Charlie standing proudly next to his new Islabike most of the way around the red route on Cannock Chase. He loved his bike then and was quite fit. Now a few short years later he can't bare to be away from his computer. His twin sister now has more strength and stamina.

I think I am going to go medieval on his ass this summer holiday. His pasty skin will see the sun again.





That is my Bontrager Ti for scale.


----------



## Justinslow (2 Jul 2015)

Hugh Manatee said:


> I have always loved this picture. It was taken a few years ago and shows my son, Charlie standing proudly next to his new Islabike most of the way around the red route on Cannock Chase. He loved his bike then and was quite fit. Now a few short years later he can't bare to be away from his computer. His twin sister now has more strength and stamina.
> 
> I think I am going to go medieval on his ass this summer holiday. His pasty skin will see the sun again.
> View attachment 94587
> ...


I feel your pain, iPads, iPhones, laptops, PS3 etc etc, or use those muscles on a bike..........


----------



## Jayaly (4 Jul 2015)

Justinslow said:


> I feel your pain, iPads, iPhones, laptops, PS3 etc etc, or use those muscles on a bike..........



We're having the same nightmare. Super fit outdoor 12 year old is becoming an Xbox potato. Worst decision I've made, finally letting him get one.


----------



## Puddles (6 Jul 2015)




----------



## benb (7 Jul 2015)

Good to see you're making the boy work hard.


----------



## Puddles (7 Jul 2015)

benb said:


> Good to see you're making the boy work hard.




Slows him down!  Means the User76 can keep up and there is less stress! Plus it is easier for me for some reason .

He is at the strutty testosterone age... the fact people point and stare and comment and he can hear makes him even more determined as he puffs out his chest, credit to him though he pulled it and only needed me to run behind him pushing the trailer (and my bike) on a couple of steep hills and there was a good 70kg in there!


----------



## ScotiaLass (7 Jul 2015)

I am very proud of my lad!
He is 14 and has a lot of medical issues as well as Aspergers, which means he doesn't like meeting new people, so getting him out can be a challenge. He also has Dyspraxia which causes him balance issues.
He only learned to ride a bike a couple of years ago but I just couldn't get him out on it.
He is still very wobbly at times, but last week he rode 16 miles with me.


----------



## User10119 (7 Jul 2015)

SmallestCub on his first audax on Sunday, stoking for CrinklyUncle, with the teenager alongside...


----------



## Yazzoo (15 Jul 2015)

Not a brilliant picture but it show's he's doing it! Thought I'd take the boy out for an impromptu pub dinner and was super impressed with his road safety and awareness which until recently have been non-existent! 

He's 7, just needs to get a little more confident with his signalling, there a bit 'blink and you miss it' at the moment!


----------



## Yazzoo (15 Jul 2015)

Just realised my boy is on the same one @cyberknight's little one got for Christmas!


----------



## cyberknight (16 Jul 2015)

Yazzoo said:


> Just realised my boy is on the same one @cyberknight's little one got for Christmas!


Broke the gun yet ? 
My lad is 8 but hes small for his age due to health issues so its right even with the saddle all the way down , really he should be onto a geared bike by now but you cant get them in 16" wheels afaik.


----------



## Yazzoo (16 Jul 2015)

No the guns barely used! I used to tow this bike with my tank-bike and trail gator and the gun rattling drove me nuts - it's spent most of its life in my panniers apart from the odd beer garden break shoot out! 
It's an awful bike really, very long and heavy for kids, mines about grown out of it and looking forwards to having some gears - then gotta work out how best to explain gears to him!


----------



## marknotgeorge (9 Aug 2015)

Next section of the Monsal Trail (Hassop to Millers Dale) in the bag...


WP_20150809_12_50_05_Pro by Mark Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Hugh Manatee (10 Aug 2015)

I finally got around to buying my daughter a new bike. The poor girl out grew her 24" wheel bike ages ago and has been worrying about her lack of school holiday exercise so it was off to Evans on Saturday.
Mountain bikes have got a lot more complicated over the years but the Norco ticked a lot of the boxes. We decided on 650 wheel size in the end.
She thoroughly enjoyed her first ride around the Blue route on Cannock Chase. Here she is about to set off.


----------



## benb (11 Aug 2015)

Nice bike. She could do with a cooler helmet, frankly.
How about this:


----------



## MartinQ (11 Aug 2015)

Trip up the river Dee from Chester to Netty's cafe just over the Dee marshes broadwalk which opened a couple of years ago. Cycle paths almost all the way and a 25 mile (very flat) round trip. Usual messing around by the two at the cafe  but they were suitably tired when they got back .


----------



## Sixmile (11 Aug 2015)

Not sure if this counts but thought I'd share my 2 who enjoy a wee doze in the Croozer.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Aug 2015)

I bought my 7 yr old Granddaughter a new bike yesterday, now she's showing some interest in riding.

Having promised to call over this afternoon for her maiden voyage, a bit of rain wasn't going to deter her!











Happy as Larry and not caring about the drizzle ... Rule #9 and all that!


----------



## Justinslow (14 Aug 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> I bought my 7 yr old Granddaughter a new bike yesterday, now she's showing some interest in riding.
> 
> Having promised to call over this afternoon for her maiden voyage, a bit of rain wasn't going to deter her!
> 
> ...


Smile says it all, great stuff!


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Aug 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Smile says it all, great stuff!


Indeed! She was so proud of her new bike, and the fact that she can now set off on her own without a 'push start'..


----------



## Justinslow (16 Aug 2015)

He wanted a go on the turbo


----------



## GaryA (26 Aug 2015)

Evening short-but-sweet one along the tyne and coast to Souter lighthouse and an ice cream tub on the way back


----------



## marknotgeorge (31 Aug 2015)

So, I stuck my SJ4000 on the Drama Queen's bike back in June when we went up the Monsal Trail. Here's a Hyperlapse - 40 mins down to 4...


----------



## jhawk (3 Sep 2015)

Puddles said:


> View attachment 95204



"We have to go HOW MUCH further, Mummy?" Says your daughter. Brilliant! 

Looks like you all enjoyed the tour!


----------



## raleighnut (3 Sep 2015)

marknotgeorge said:


> So, I stuck my SJ4000 on the Drama Queen's bike back in June when we went up the Monsal Trail. Here's a Hyperlapse - 40 mins down to 4...



I must get round to doing it now the tunnels are open, next year maybe.


----------



## Booyaa (5 Sep 2015)

Just back from a couple of weeks in Holland, kids out on bikes every day and did their longest rides to date. Great place for cycling.


----------



## Tin Pot (5 Sep 2015)

Forgot about this thread!

My daughter is cycling on "Nick Jr." in the filler between ads and programmes.


----------



## Tin Pot (6 Sep 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Forgot about this thread!
> 
> My daughter is cycling on "Nick Jr." in the filler between ads and programmes.



On the right, as you look at it:






And close up:


----------



## Shaun (7 Sep 2015)

Brilliant ... just out of interest, how did she get to be in the ad (if that doesn't require you to reveal too much personal info)?


----------



## Citius (7 Sep 2015)

You're paying the Nick Jr royalties into a private Swiss account, right..?


----------



## Tin Pot (7 Sep 2015)

Shaun said:


> Brilliant ... just out of interest, how did she get to be in the ad (if that doesn't require you to reveal too much personal info)?



Agencies. It's quite boring and complicated, and yes I don't want to go into it 

The safety aspects are something of a concern but in this case my wife was with her all day.


----------



## Tin Pot (7 Sep 2015)

Citius said:


> You're paying the Nick Jr royalties into a private Swiss account, right..?



Pipeline straight into Wiggle.


----------



## Citius (7 Sep 2015)

Ah, cunning....


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (9 Sep 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Pipeline straight into Wiggle. *Shares in Haribo*



FTFY


----------



## griff488 (13 Sep 2015)

My eldest at the bmx track













bmx



__ griff488
__ 13 Sep 2015


















bmx 2



__ griff488
__ 13 Sep 2015


----------



## Justinslow (13 Sep 2015)

Terrible freeze frame shot of my 2 kids on Eurosport cheering on the TOB riders yesterday, they are now famous for appearing on TV apparently, even though it was for maybe a couple of seconds as the camera bike went past! Btw they loved it, and all the police bikers who stopped and did high fives to all the kids posed for pictures and sounded their sirens!


----------



## griff488 (13 Sep 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Terrible freeze frame shot of my 2 kids on Eurosport cheering on the TOB riders yesterday, they are now famous for appearing on TV apparently, even though it was for maybe a couple of seconds as the camera bike went past! Btw they loved it, and all the police bikers who stopped and did high fives to all the kids posed for pictures and sounded their sirens!
> View attachment 103716
> 
> View attachment 103718



Love it! My kids were on the Terry Wogan program last week when they were in Weymouth! They were running around behind them when they were filming on the beach! Turned into right showbiz divas now though!!


----------



## Sixmile (28 Sep 2015)

My eldest girl on her bike doing a mile loop to the playpark on Saturday morning.







Then after lunch it was time to skip the football and make the most of the weather and head around the lough and woods in Antrim now with my wife and youngest joining in. (Please excuse the picture quality - stills from the camera)


----------



## BrumJim (28 Sep 2015)

On the back of Daddy's bike:





Now happily trundling around on his balance bike. Pictures later.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (29 Sep 2015)

Aaaaah they are all so cute..!

here is my youngest and me the day he learned how to ride..


----------



## benb (29 Sep 2015)

Made for mud.


----------



## cyberknight (3 Oct 2015)

Blagged a load of used kids cycle clothes off the CTC forum and here is mini ck 1 (8) and mini ck 2 ( 3.75) all ready to go !

Mini ck 1 has just progressed to a 20 " wheeled bike that a neighbor gave us , its a BSO but how he treats it i wouldnt buy a new one anyway .Its had a new wheelset just before they gave it to us and i changed the twist shifter to a thumb one along with new grips which he managed to rip the ends off in a couple of days !
Mini ck 2 has a girly bike with stabilsers but she likes her balance bike too, she is getting a new bike for x mas from decathlon as it has mini v brakes with brake levers designed for small hands ,


----------



## cyberknight (3 Oct 2015)

Last month at the tissington trail, kids with wife having a cake stop .Mrs ck stopped growing when she was 11-12 due to chemo + radiotherapy on a head tumour so she rides a a girly 24" wheeled bike


----------



## Tin Pot (3 Oct 2015)

Easy "I'm exhausted Dad!" 5km trail with son:


----------



## MikeW-71 (5 Oct 2015)

Progress! Now that little Nephew has grown into his bike.

Off-road nervousness is being conquered. First, those scary tree roots:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oV67oBBYpHI


Then a steep downhill over scary tree roots:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unYw8IX0f9w


Centerparcs is surprisingly good for a bit of sneaky off-road


----------



## Sixmile (7 Oct 2015)

A ride through empty streets in Belfast city centre during the Ciclovia event on Sunday..





Eyes on the prize..


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (8 Oct 2015)

From a while ago... 

Tandem with the little man..






I miss the real Summer days...


----------



## Yazzoo (10 Oct 2015)

We had our first go at MTBing today, 5.5miles of mud and tree roots. Tried to take some pics of the little man but he was far braver than I expected and kept disappearing in to the distance!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Oct 2015)

I do love this thread whenever I spot it near the top of the new posts list.


----------



## Shaun (10 Oct 2015)

Yazzoo said:


> View attachment 106360



Ha ha ... it took me a second or two to realise where he was in the photo - enthusiastic little fella isn't he?


----------



## Yazzoo (10 Oct 2015)

LOL, road hi-vis jersey isn't so effective in the trees!


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (11 Oct 2015)

Felix meets the cobble stones...


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (17 Oct 2015)

And today Felix met the track







As you can see he didn't like it that much..

It was my first time trying to ride on one as well.. Weird feeling.


----------



## Justinslow (17 Oct 2015)

Joes first "10 mile +" ride.
10.4 miles, a good effort for a 7 year old!


----------



## User32269 (18 Oct 2015)

Aunty Tyke said:


> Looks like great fun,love that ted gets a ride


Yeah Woof Woof always gets a takey!


----------



## ianrauk (23 Oct 2015)

Little H on his way to footy training last weekend. Taking with him the school teddy...


----------



## PMarkey (24 Oct 2015)

My youngest on his new trike as supplied by Cyclists Fighting Cancer  , as you can see he loves it plus it's way more fun than physio .


----------



## The Rover (25 Oct 2015)

We had a great couple of hours today, 16 miles along the canal. Stopped for a mini picnic and to feed the ducks. I had to get him well wrapped up as it was a bit parky round here.


----------



## Justinslow (26 Oct 2015)

Went out yesterday with the boy he managed to surpass his previous best with a 11.7 mile ride, fell off again trying to ride over a large heap of saw dust (front wheel dug in) but he brushed himself off and carried on, his new gloves came in handy!


----------



## summerdays (27 Oct 2015)

That's a nice distance to be doing, but he might find it a bit easier if you put the saddle up a couple of inches?


----------



## Justinslow (27 Oct 2015)

summerdays said:


> That's a nice distance to be doing, but he might find it a bit easier if you put the saddle up a couple of inches?


I think the camera angle makes it look worse than it is, he's on tip toes when his feet are on the ground, and I was watching him riding whilst seated to check his leg positions weren't horrific . He likes standing up and riding, and skidding and changing gear a lot.


----------



## Yazzoo (27 Oct 2015)

23miles in this morning with the little man today, mega proud!


----------



## Puddles (1 Nov 2015)

User76 in action on the way to the train station


----------



## BrumJim (2 Nov 2015)

As promised, in action on his balance bike:


----------



## Aunty Tyke (2 Nov 2015)

BrumJim said:


> As promised, in action on his balance bike:


Looks determined!


----------



## BrumJim (2 Nov 2015)

Aunty Tyke said:


> Looks determined!



You should see him going uphill!


----------



## cubby (17 Nov 2015)

My 11 year old son on the Red Route @ Kirroughtree back in October 2015 ....


----------



## benb (18 Nov 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## hatler (3 Jan 2016)

A few years ago now.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sclUfUgP3IE&feature=youtu.be

This was a minute after she first managed to turn the pedals.

Riding fixed at three and a bit !!

And another one, 30 seconds later.


View: https://youtu.be/J3DF03Vxby0


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jan 2016)

@hatler 
Blimey he's grown


----------



## hatler (3 Jan 2016)

That's No. 2, Izzy. But yes, she's grown too.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jan 2016)

hatler said:


> That's No. 2, Izzy. But yes, she's grown too.




It's the hair....


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jan 2016)

Some snow+Little H=Cycling


----------



## summerdays (17 Jan 2016)

Looks like you have the park to yourselves!


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jan 2016)

summerdays said:


> Looks like you have the park to yourselves!




We did


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Some snow+Little H=Cycling
> 
> View attachment 116144
> View attachment 116145



H looks very much at home on his bike.


----------



## summerdays (17 Jan 2016)

He has been on it enough! Always a joy to see kids getting out on their bikes


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jan 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> H looks very much at home on his bike.




He is...he loves his cycling. In his own words.. he loves it better then football....


----------



## The Rover (24 Jan 2016)

He's torn between his go kart and his bike at the minute! He hasn't managed to ride the bike yet without me helping but it's early days and still great fun.

Edit - pics to follow, having an IT issue!


----------



## The Rover (24 Jan 2016)




----------



## ianrauk (24 Jan 2016)

@The Rover 
He's still loving the Spiderman bike then...


----------



## The Rover (24 Jan 2016)

He's far happier now he's growing into it. That said we've done 2.5 miles on the go kart today! Not bad considering he's not 4 till April.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jan 2016)

The Rover said:


> He's far happier now he's growing into it. That said we've done 2.5 miles on the go kart today! Not bad considering he's not 4 till April.




Brilliant.. that's great going.
Who needs a Frog?


----------



## marknotgeorge (16 Feb 2016)

Been a bit quiet in here, I guess it's been too cold and wet. Anyway, while little-legged Mad Scientist went to a farm with her schoolfriend, I took Drama Queen out for a decent length ride along NCN 6 from Darley Park to Elvaston Castle. Well, mostly. We took a detour down NCN 66, so gave her a first ride along proper roads, as she missed out on Bikeability.



On the Riverside by Mark Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Puddles (25 Mar 2016)

It has been a lot lot lot of wet.....


----------



## benb (25 Mar 2016)

Lovely bike ride today from Exeter to Exmouth on ncn2


----------



## benb (28 Mar 2016)

Very fun, albeit a bit wet and muddy day at Haldon Park, near Exeter. 
Only had my cross bike, so didn't venture onto the red route, but the green and blue were a lot of fun.


----------



## kiriyama (29 Mar 2016)

Does this count?





After she helped clean my bikes she decided to finaly take her stabalizers off. She was flying round the park after half an hour... having to buy her a bigger bike now! Was tempted by an isla bike, but it might have to be an argos special. She doesnt care as long as its pink.


----------



## Scoosh (29 Mar 2016)

kiriyama said:


> Does this count?


You bet !  It's a cracker of a photo - love it !


----------



## benb (31 Mar 2016)

kiriyama said:


> Was tempted by an isla bike, but it might have to be an argos special.



Although expensive, just look at second hand isla and you'll see they keep their value really well. 
I went for a Frog bike for my boy, and I think it's worth it. It's so much lighter and better made than a cheapo one.


----------



## Sixmile (31 Mar 2016)

Balance bike v stabilizer duel..


----------



## benb (31 Mar 2016)

And another ride along the Exe, other side of the river this time. 
Beautiful.


----------



## Hicky (3 Apr 2016)

I've not been on for a while, both lads have come on so much. 
I'm gonna have to go back through this thread.


----------



## The Rover (10 Apr 2016)

What can I say, the snob in me won! It was his 4th birthday yesterday so family chipped in to buy this.
It's great and the hours on the balance bike paid off as he was pedalling away within the hour. I couldn't tell whether the feeling in my stomach was pride or apprehension!


----------



## Andrew_P (10 Apr 2016)

The next Laura Trott, my 12 year old on her new road bike, 15 miles round trip to Redhill Park at 12.5mph 620ft climbing. Bloody nerve wracking for Dad though got to find some quieter roads, the A23 doesn't cut it.


----------



## benb (11 Apr 2016)

The Rover said:


> View attachment 124388
> View attachment 124386
> What can I say, the snob in me won! It was his 4th birthday yesterday so family chipped in to buy this.
> It's great and the hours on the balance bike paid off as he was pedalling away within the hour. I couldn't tell whether the feeling in my stomach was pride or apprehension!



The Frog is a fantastic bike. My son has one, albeit quite a bit larger.


----------



## I like Skol (11 Apr 2016)

Just fitted a new twistgrip shifter to my 10yr olds MTB and now we are off along the canal into Manchester for a curry lunch 

I will try to get some pictures to add later...... 

I should have invited @potsy to join us but I don't think he would get value for money from the all-you-can-eat lunchtime buffet at Swadesh


----------



## Justinslow (11 Apr 2016)

Recent trip to center parcs









Dawes bike very good quality, tesco bike not so good but holding together with a few mods (grip shifter failed and replaced with sram unit), doesn't spoil her fun!


----------



## benb (11 Apr 2016)

Cycling makes people smile, fact.


----------



## I like Skol (11 Apr 2016)

As Promised, pictures of todays ride out to lunch.....


Let's eat!





It just needs a small umbrella and some cherries on a stick dad.





Just to prove that bikes were involved.....





A detour through Manchesters China Town district on the way home.





And some nature encountered along the canal, spring is here.





Funny thing was that on the way home the canal was far steeper than I remembered it being. I could have sworn it was pretty flat on the way there...


----------



## AM1 (11 Apr 2016)




----------



## I like Skol (11 Apr 2016)

AM1 said:


> View attachment 124556


Where is that? Looks kind of Derbyshire'ish and I love the colour co-ordination of the coat and pedals and also the blue gloves with bike decals


----------



## Scoosh (11 Apr 2016)

AM1 said:


> View attachment 124556


Love the look of 'attitude' !  (cycling attitude, of course .... )


----------



## AM1 (12 Apr 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Where is that? Looks kind of Derbyshire'ish and I love the colour co-ordination of the coat and pedals and also the blue gloves with bike decals



This was taken on the Monsall Trail yesterday, such a nice day after all the bad weather we have been subjected to recently


----------



## Hicky (12 Apr 2016)

He doesn't have a clue who Indurain was, he's in love with riding his bike and watches racing when its on....he's happy enough.


----------



## hatler (12 Apr 2016)

Really trawling the archives here.


View: https://youtu.be/Gf1PjQsPozo


View: https://youtu.be/UJNq9vg6eWM


Mini-hatler when he was just five, and a few weeks after his first FNRttC appearance (on a trail-a-bike).


----------



## BrumJim (21 Apr 2016)

Update:





Getting more confident now. He's going downhill, and up to a fast sprint pace.

Shortly afterwards he came off, and has lost a bit of confidence. However, knowing my son, it won't be long before he's back to full speed again.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (25 Apr 2016)

N+1 day for my son yesterday..






And today after dinner he wanted to go for another spin.. Going well up the hill..






Riding till sunset...






Loving it..!


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Apr 2016)

My granddaughter eyeing up the time when she's big enough to hire a Boris Bike in London!..


----------



## 3narf (28 Apr 2016)

Future champ! Remember you read it here first...


----------



## CacheMama (28 Apr 2016)

My boy (age 6) on his (hand me down) Islabike Luath 24. His sister outgrew it so he moved in on it. He started on a Puky at 17months, moved to Islabike cnoc12 at 30 months without training wheels...and since then, has aquired whatever his sister has grown out of. She's now on a HOY with 650c wheels. She's desperate for my C4 Joker, but she needs to grow!


----------



## RedRider (30 Apr 2016)

Might be a bit big yet...


----------



## benb (3 May 2016)

That is one awesome hairstyle!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (4 May 2016)

benb said:


> That is one awesome hairstyle!



I bet it isn't for any kid sat behind them at school when they are watching something.


----------



## winjim (10 May 2016)

Go on then...
Baby girl's first go in a trailer, and Daddy's first go at pulling one!


----------



## ianrauk (10 May 2016)

so awesome @winjim
I remember Ianrauks Jnr's first ride in the trailer... he loved it


----------



## winjim (10 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> so awesome @winjim
> I remember Ianrauks Jnr's first ride in the trailer... he loved it


Superb . She thought it was great too. It took a bit of getting used to for me, constantly looking back to check on her and there were a few worrying moments going round corners . I started with her in one of the side seats (it's a two child side by side trailer), but she wound up sprawled over on her side so I had to prop her up in the middle. By the end of the week though we were ruling Center Parcs.


----------



## cyberknight (10 May 2016)

CacheMama said:


> View attachment 126386
> My boy (age 6) on his (hand me down) Islabike Luath 24. His sister outgrew it so he moved in on it. He started on a Puky at 17months, moved to Islabike cnoc12 at 30 months without training wheels...and since then, has aquired whatever his sister has grown out of. She's now on a HOY with 650c wheels. She's desperate for my C4 Joker, but she needs to grow!



My lad would love one of those but hes small for his age , hes 9 but his 20 " wheeled MTB is still too big for him.


----------



## summerdays (10 May 2016)

cyberknight said:


> My lad would love one of those but hes small for his age , hes 9 but his 20 " wheeled MTB is still too big for him.


I found that the frame size/design was just slightly smaller than for other makes meaning that my son who wasn't big enough for a hand me down bike from older siblings could ride the same sized frame from Islabikes.


----------



## Justinslow (21 May 2016)

Snetterton East Anglian children's hospice ride last night. Great event, snowballed into kids coming too instead of just us adults "racing" round! They loved it, didn't want to stop, and that was after two and a half hours! 
(Helmets had to be worn- circuit rules)


----------



## cyberknight (21 May 2016)

summerdays said:


> I found that the frame size/design was just slightly smaller than for other makes meaning that my son who wasn't big enough for a hand me down bike from older siblings could ride the same sized frame from Islabikes.


Hes still really using his 16 " wheeled bike, he had a 20 "one for x mas but he cant really touch the floor unless hes on tippy toes.


----------



## Justinslow (21 May 2016)

CacheMama said:


> View attachment 126386
> My boy (age 6) on his (hand me down) Islabike Luath 24. His sister outgrew it so he moved in on it. He started on a Puky at 17months, moved to Islabike cnoc12 at 30 months without training wheels...and since then, has aquired whatever his sister has grown out of. She's now on a HOY with 650c wheels. She's desperate for my C4 Joker, but she needs to grow!


Can he use the brakes and shifters alright? It's my only concern with the new bike I've got my son.


----------



## ianrauk (29 May 2016)

Mr @arallsopp visited today with his marvelous Recumbent Tandem. We were off for a blast to Box Hill, but not before Little H demanded he had a ride too. He was so excited that he forgot his trousers and shoes 






By the time the big boys got back from Box Hill. H had found some trousers and shoes and wanted another go. So Andy is not one to disappoint, and they were off.










Little H trying out the pilots seat.





Such brilliant fun.


----------



## hatler (31 May 2016)

Fabulous !!

You know he'd still fit on a trailer-bike, and they have been known to go up Ditchling.


----------



## ianrauk (31 May 2016)

hatler said:


> Fabulous !!
> 
> You know he'd still fit on a trailer-bike, and they have been known to go up Ditchling.




It is a plan to get one.


----------



## RedRider (31 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Mr @arallsopp visited today with his marvelous Recumbent Tandem. We were off for a blast to Box Hill, but not before Little H demanded he had a ride too. He was so excited that he forgot his trousers and shoes
> 
> View attachment 130039
> 
> ...


Welcome to kid-year-old heaven. What a great experience to have.


----------



## hatler (31 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> It is a plan to get one.


Perfect. A three point plan falls into place.

1 Buy trailer-bike.
2 Cycle from home to HPC and then towards Brighton, leaving on a Friday evening.
3 Arrange for Mrs ianrauk to drop mini-ianrauk at bottom of Ditchling at 6am on the Saturday morning.


----------



## ianrauk (31 May 2016)

hatler said:


> Arrange for Mrs ianrauk to drop mini-ianrauk at bottom of Ditchling at 6am



I can imagine that would make me hugely popular


----------



## arallsopp (1 Jun 2016)

You can always put our trailer on the back of the tandem. I did that a couple of times when I had to drop Frebbers to school and Fudge to pre-school. Only once did I then dash on to work without particularly recalling that I had about 5 metres of wheeled transport behind me until I arrived.

Bike parking in the mews does not particularly accommodate this amount of steel


----------



## apb (2 Jun 2016)

Me, the wee man and his new ride.


----------



## Scoosh (2 Jun 2016)

apb said:


> View attachment 130453
> 
> 
> Me, the wee man and his new ride.


On Portobello prom too !


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jun 2016)

Heading out to the park


----------



## Justinslow (8 Jun 2016)

Learning to ride his new racer, little bit big for him yet, but it fits his sister quite nicely thankyou, much to his annoyance!


----------



## PMarkey (10 Jun 2016)

Well 8 months later and 14 months into treatment and Shaun has decided he wants back on two wheels though it looks like a new bike is going to be on the cards


----------



## swansonj (21 Jun 2016)

The school that no 2 daughter currently goes to in Brighton organised a sponsored cycle from Merstham to Brighton, and, although I am allegric to asking people to pay for something I'd do for my own pleasure, to routes waymarked with signs at every single junction and then some, and to compulsory helmets, we wanted to do it for her sake. So here are her and me:





So, in nostalgic mood, it gives me an excuse to reflect on other stages of kids on tandems:

A child not yet born on a tandem:





A rather young child (and a Godmother seizing an opportunity):





and a well padded child:





Then the tandem acquired kiddycranks:




Then, in fact, a second tandem appeared, ostensibly for school run purposes but we all know that's just an excuse:





And yes, some solo bikes did make an appearance too:




And occasionally, someone else's child appeared, my Cumbrian nephew being keener on Hardknot than my own children:




And now the tandem is devoid of kiddycranks again and I have an almost-adult on the back and it feels like the wheel has turned full circle and life has moved on.. Or possibly .


----------



## jhawk (4 Jul 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Learning to ride his new racer, little bit big for him yet, but it fits his sister quite nicely thankyou, much to his annoyance!
> View attachment 131313
> 
> View attachment 131314



Is he Justinfast?


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jul 2016)

No1 grandson thinking that his first bike will be an Inflite 8....


----------



## Justinslow (5 Jul 2016)

jhawk said:


> Is he Justinfast?


Lol, yeah he does like a bit of speed, typical boy I guess!


----------



## The Rover (10 Jul 2016)

4 miler this morning with the boy, whilst I'm loving riding with him I'm still gutted that we can't use the wee ride anymore.


----------



## Stevec047 (11 Jul 2016)

Boys birthdays last week and they both got balance bikes No1 son has taken to it like a fish in water and is already pushing for speed. No2 son who is the daredevil out of the two of them is slowly getting used to the balance aspect of the bike but it won't be long before he is terrorising his big brother.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jul 2016)

Sonic lives!!


----------



## Stephenite (21 Jul 2016)

My 5 year-old took part in the Tour of Norway Kids today. I'm very proud of him.
Here being interviewed by national tv - in which he said he'd like to cycle so fast he produces flames:






The start line:





And the post-ride wind down on the bubble bike


----------



## Vantage (24 Jul 2016)

Erin, my youngest and I went to my fiancees sons friends birthday party at Simply Cycling in Whythenshawe yesterday. Good fun


----------



## raleighnut (24 Jul 2016)

Vantage said:


> Erin, my youngest and I went to my fiancees sons friends birthday party at Simply Cycling in Whythenshawe yesterday. Good fun
> View attachment 135973


Nice Trikes


----------



## 3narf (28 Jul 2016)

Just back from his first proper road ride (with me, of course...)


----------



## User269 (28 Jul 2016)

I'm in favour of cycle helmets, always wear one, but amongst all these spendid pictures there's a great many ill fitting, wrongly adjusted helmets here. I can understand a parents concern, but surely most of these helmets will just slide off in even the most minor bump?

*Mod note: *This thread is not the place for discussing the pros and cons of helmets. I have left this post in in case any posters whose kids wear helmets are not aware how helments should be worn (if kids are going to wear them, they may as well wear them as they are designed to be fitted).

If anyone wishes to debate whether or not kids _should_ be wearing helmets, please go to the helmet debate thread.


----------



## simon the viking (30 Jul 2016)

After 25 years....and most of this chaps life (9 years) working weekends... I'm loving a Monday to Friday job.... And getting the chance to take him out on his bike...... Just me and him


----------



## benb (30 Jul 2016)

He's better at cycling no-handed than I am!


----------



## Turdus philomelos (31 Jul 2016)

benb said:


> He's better at cycling no-handed than I am!


A great skill to learn when young. I'm so envious, I struggle to indicate left turns.


----------



## AM1 (1 Aug 2016)




----------



## AM1 (10 Aug 2016)

Forgotten about this one, taken 2 years ago, incredible how fast they grow! ( I know it's not a bicycle, but it is a bike none the less )


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2016)

AM1 said:


> View attachment 138886
> Forgotten about this one, taken 2 years ago, incredible how fast they grow! ( I know it's not a bicycle, but it is a bike none the less )


It's a good job the UCI aren't checking this thread for mechanical doping!


----------



## Arjimlad (22 Aug 2016)

A ride out to Bitton with my wife, with Esther on the tag along..

https://www.relive.cc/view/683859648


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Aug 2016)

Finally on a road bike.

Should be up for a 60/10km brick session by Sunday I reckon?


----------



## The Rover (29 Aug 2016)

We had a great ride along the canal yesterday doing just short of 7 miles and 4 miles the day before. He's doing well for a 4 yr old!


----------



## User169 (29 Aug 2016)

Back to school.


----------



## Scoosh (29 Aug 2016)

Don't the girls look so happy !!! 

Is that because it's back to school or because "Oh Dad ... do we have to ?"


----------



## BrianC (5 Sep 2016)

Sky Ride Glasgow Wee man's first official cycle


----------



## Globalti (8 Sep 2016)

This is my kid aged about 13:






This is my kid aged 17, riding Manchester to Blackpool on 10 July:


----------



## Scoosh (8 Sep 2016)

He looks serious !


----------



## Globalti (8 Sep 2016)

He flippin' is! He decided he wanted to finish the Cheshire 100 inside 6 hours of moving time and for the last 10 miles he disappeared off up the road, head down, riding like a nutter and finishing in 5 hours 58 and 25 seconds! I guess I coulda stayed with him but I was having a relaxed time drafting my novice neighbour home. _*cough*_


----------



## cyberknight (11 Sep 2016)




----------



## iandg (11 Sep 2016)

My 2 youngest in 2007






My eldest in 2005






................and I can't find anything for number 2 son


----------



## Jimidh (11 Sep 2016)

Youngest, 10 years old, out for a wee ride.

She's quite speedy when she wants to and because she's so light can make good time up the inclines.


----------



## Jimidh (11 Sep 2016)

Son, 13 years old, out on one of our rides into the Pentlnds.


----------



## Cycleops (12 Sep 2016)

Not my kids but a boy from next door who helps us in the house sometimes. I had a Haro BMX which is a bit heavy for mine so refurbished it a bit and gave it to him. He's as happy as a sandboy.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Sep 2016)

Cycleops said:


> View attachment 143702
> 
> 
> Not my kids but a boy from next door who helps us in the house sometimes. I had a Haro BMX which is a bit heavy for mine so refurbished it a bit and gave it to him. He's as happy as a sandboy.




He don't look that happy 
But I bet he is.


----------



## Johnno260 (12 Sep 2016)

It took me a while to convince her she didn't need the motorcycle helmet.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Sep 2016)

Cycleops said:


> View attachment 143702
> 
> 
> Not my kids but a boy from next door who helps us in the house sometimes. I had a Haro BMX which is a bit heavy for mine so refurbished it a bit and gave it to him. He's as happy as a sandboy.





ianrauk said:


> He don't look that happy
> But I bet he is.



He has a look that says

'So, are you trying to tell me I need a helmet to ride this? I don't even have any shoes!'


----------



## Justinslow (24 Sep 2016)

Snetterton EACH ride again, bike still a bit too big for him but he still did 20.8 miles around the circuit, not bad for an 8 year old.


----------



## cyberknight (24 Sep 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Snetterton EACH ride again, bike still a bit too big for him but he still did 20.8 miles around the circuit, not bad for an 8 year old.
> View attachment 145206
> 
> View attachment 145207
> ...


I think my kid would love a road bike more than a MTB stylee , but even at 9 years old hes only big enough for a 16 " wheeled bike , his 20 " wheeled MTB he can only just ride it.


----------



## Justinslow (24 Sep 2016)

cyberknight said:


> I think my kid would love a road bike more than a MTB stylee , but even at 9 years old hes only big enough for a 16 " wheeled bike , his 20 " wheeled MTB he can only just ride it.


They are good but only if the fit is good, you can get smaller size "racers" but this one came up at a good price, it's just a shame it's slightly too big just yet. He can ride it fine it's just the reach to the bars to comfortably and safely use the brakes and gears that's the problem, would be a no no on the road at the minute.


----------



## Cycleops (24 Sep 2016)

I can only think he must be a small for age @cyberknight. I just bought this for my eight year old and it's perfect for him, 24" wheels. Maybe a step through frame helps.

@Justinslow, that looks about the right size for him, I'd even say the saddle needs to come up a bit. The leg needs to be more or less straight sitting on the saddle with the foot on the pedal a six o'clock. As you say the reach can be a problem, try pushing the saddle as far forward as it will go on the rails. Well done him.


----------



## Justinslow (24 Sep 2016)

Cycleops said:


> View attachment 145223
> I can only think he must be a small for age @cyberknight. I just bought this for my eight year old and it's perfect for him, 24" wheels. Maybe a step through frame helps.
> 
> @Justinslow, that looks about the right size for him, I'd even say the saddle needs to come up a bit. The leg needs to be more or less straight sitting on the saddle with the foot on the pedal a six o'clock. As you say the reach can be a problem, try pushing the saddle as far forward as it will go on the rails. Well done him.


Thanks, yes saddle is as far forward as possible and "span" adjusters wound in to get the levers closer, and bars rotated up a little to get the hoods a bit closer. The saddle is as far down as it will go, here's another couple of pics.


----------



## cyberknight (24 Sep 2016)

Cycleops said:


> View attachment 145223
> I can only think he must be a small for age @cyberknight. I just bought this for my eight year old and it's perfect for him, 24" wheels. Maybe a step through frame helps.
> 
> @Justinslow, that looks about the right size for him, I'd even say the saddle needs to come up a bit. The leg needs to be more or less straight sitting on the saddle with the foot on the pedal a six o'clock. As you say the reach can be a problem, try pushing the saddle as far forward as it will go on the rails. Well done him.


My lad has acute polycystic renal failure , hes on 3 meds and they are on about growth hormone next, my 4 and a half year old is nearly as tall .Photo here , daughter in front and hes behind .


----------



## Tin Pot (27 Sep 2016)

Master Tin Pot coming out of T1!  






Have to admit he suffered quite a bit, but so happy to have another triathlete in the family.

Miss Tin Pot is signing up for next year already


----------



## marknotgeorge (27 Sep 2016)

Placeholder for two girls on Christmas bikes. Am I allowed, though, seeing as Drama Queen's one is an adult bike? Not the smallest size, either.

I've had a long but productive day picking them up. Worth it, though. Saved a packet.


----------



## BrianC (28 Sep 2016)

He's not on his bike but he's made up with his new kit


----------



## Scoosh (28 Sep 2016)

BrianC said:


> He's not on his bike but he's made up with his new kit


Like the Star Wars transfer too - very much in keeping ! 

He's not called Luke, is he ... ?


----------



## BrianC (28 Sep 2016)

Scoosh said:


> Like the Star Wars transfer too - very much in keeping !
> 
> He's not called Luke, is he ... ?


You'll be happy to hear his name is Luke lol


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (1 Oct 2016)

BrianC said:


> You'll be happy to hear his name is Luke lol



*Loud heavy breathing*

And you are his father

*/Loud heavy breathing*


----------



## The Rover (5 Oct 2016)

Another trip to feed the ducks, had a nice couple of hours out and stopped at the in laws on the way back for a brew/cake! I know he looks way too big for that bike ( the orange one! ) but it's my mob phone camera playing tricks.


----------



## Sixmile (3 Nov 2016)

My two testing out some of my lighting options for the darker commutes. On the left, See Sense (that's the light, not the child) and the right my new Light & Motion 650 thanks to the 'found a bargain' section. They loved the novelty of riding around the garden and drive in the dark.


----------



## Mr Celine (17 Nov 2016)

Clearing out mother in law's house as she's had to go into a care home I found her box of photos. 






More fun than a cosy coupe. November 1998.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (18 Nov 2016)

Mr Celine said:


> Clearing out mother in law's house as she's had to go into a care home I found her box of photos.
> View attachment 151517
> 
> 
> ...



You must be young if 'zatiz you!


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Dec 2016)

Well,he's not on a bike yet, but he's setting his sights high!!


----------



## ianrauk (24 Dec 2016)

Out for a morning ride in the park, BMX ramp and woods.


----------



## Scoosh (24 Dec 2016)

Lovely happy, cheeky smile !


----------



## summerdays (24 Dec 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Out for a morning ride in the park, BMX ramp and woods.



Looks like he's having fun.... are you keeping the saddle low so you can keep up


----------



## ianrauk (24 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> Looks like he's having fun.... are you keeping the saddle low so you can keep up



He doesn't like it too high.
New bike beckons soon.


----------



## Scoosh (24 Dec 2016)

ianrauk said:


> He doesn't like it too high.
> New bike beckons soon.


Yeah, we know you need one - but what about ......


----------



## marknotgeorge (27 Dec 2016)

Something's wrong here. Am I really the first post Christmas poster?

Here are the girls shaking down their new Mongooses (Mongeese?) in Markeaton Park.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (27 Dec 2016)

@marknotgeorge I'm surprised too. 

Here's my daughter on her Apollo "Woodland Friends". She wasn't brave enough to try without stabilisers, but she's enjoying it anyway.


----------



## cyberknight (27 Dec 2016)

marknotgeorge said:


> Something's wrong here. Am I really the first post Christmas poster?
> 
> Here are the girls shaking down their new Mongooses (Mongeese?) in Markeaton Park.


Looks nice there , walked around a few times , what day was that ? max of 3 degrees here today .


----------



## marknotgeorge (27 Dec 2016)

cyberknight said:


> Looks nice there , walked around a few times , what day was that ? max of 3 degrees here today .


This was this morning. There were a few icy patches here and there.


----------



## Cycleops (4 Jan 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> Here are the girls shaking down their new Mongooses (Mongeese?) in Markeaton Park.


You are correct, plural is Mongooses.


----------



## Justinslow (14 Jan 2017)

Emily's first "ride" on her new bike
She wanted to get a sweat on and lasted a good half hour.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2017)

In the woods yesterday


----------



## User32269 (19 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> In the woods yesterday


Bombing along!


----------



## 3narf (17 Mar 2017)

Here's No1 son with his 75% completed bike. Should be done in a week or so, in time for our trip to N Yorks and Dalby Forest at Easter!


----------



## User32269 (17 Mar 2017)

3narf said:


> That's superb! What a brilliant invention!


I wasn't saying that when his footy bounced out by our house, then I stuck it back with too much force. I'm shouting at the little fella to hurry up, he's crying that his bikes broken. I had shoved holder too hard, and jammed it against his back wheel!


----------



## benb (20 Mar 2017)

Just need a bungee cord


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (22 Mar 2017)

My MVP...







He doesn't like hills yet..


----------



## BrumJim (10 Apr 2017)

Almost 5 miles with my 4-year-old on a balance bike:
https://www.strava.com/activities/933200128
And a mid-ride stop for ice cream.




Dead proud of him. Still plenty of energy when we got home. Him, of course, as well as me!


----------



## Jody (10 Apr 2017)

My little man out on his balance bike. Probably did 3-4 miles but start flagging a little towards the end


----------



## Sixmile (12 Apr 2017)

26.5 miles covered yesterday tugging these two behind me. A quick weather check meant the first few hours we headed west as I knew the wind was strengthening during the day so had a more pleasurable ride back later on. By 5pm they were goners!


----------



## Scoosh (12 Apr 2017)

I think I'd have been a goner after 26 miles towing those two !


----------



## Sixmile (12 Apr 2017)

Scoosh said:


> I think I'd have been a goner after 26 miles towing those two !


 
Not all in one sitting thankfully. Plenty of scenery, parks and anti-trailer bollards/gates/kerbs along the way to break it up!


----------



## Stevec047 (14 Apr 2017)

So this week my 4 year old has just graduated from his balance bike to his first pedal bike and instantly said he didn't want the stabilisers on.

So off he goes pedaling away no issues at all. Will have to get a picture to update my last post but for the time being this is them last weekend big lad on his balance bike little one deciding he no longer wanted to ride his scooter so making me carry it.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (14 Apr 2017)

I've started towing my daughter using a Trail Gator to try and get her confidence up, she's really enjoying it so far.


----------



## benb (19 Apr 2017)

My son and his mate doing a couple of laps of the Common with me yesterday.


----------



## steven1988 (20 Apr 2017)

Lads longest ride to date 19 miles to Clumber Park, I did have to push him the last mile though. I've never seen him push himself like he did today.


----------



## benb (2 May 2017)

Love that tagalong!


----------



## Justinslow (6 May 2017)

Me and the boy last night at the East Anglian Children's Hospice charity ride around Snetterton race track.


----------



## Zanelad (18 May 2017)

My grandson. He's 5 and has only recently become confident on his bike. Now every Sunday I have to ride with him instead of doing 30-40 miles on my own.

I love it












Leo



__ Zanelad
__ 18 May 2017



Leon on his bike


----------



## keithmac (18 May 2017)

My lad after our road trip to collect the bike he won on ebay!.

He's chuffed to bits with it, bought it out of his birthday money.


----------



## Zanelad (19 May 2017)

^^^ He looks pleased with himself. For good reason too.


----------



## keithmac (19 May 2017)

Yep, he road it round to school this morning with a big smile on his face .


----------



## Zanelad (4 Jun 2017)

Thought the Early Rider was now too small for the grandson, so we took him to our LBS on Friday and picked this up for him.....







He was a little nervous with the size of it, but within 400 yards he was fine.

Just got to get him using the gears, but that can wait a while.


----------



## The Rover (17 Jun 2017)

Been out of action for several months due to a third shoulder op in three years!! Really missed getting out with the boy so today we made up for lost time but getting in a 10 miler. His biggest distance yet and he still wanted to race me up the slope to our house at the end!
Managed to squeeze in a visit to the LBS to look up the next size up bike as he's nearly out grown this one.


----------



## Zanelad (18 Jun 2017)

Nice, might have to find a child friendly route for our grandson, not easy I think.


----------



## steven1988 (18 Jun 2017)

So yesterday me and the lad took a 200 mile round trip to kidsracing.co.uk to pick up his new bike. It's a custom built Scatto jcross 26.

And what do you do when you've got a new bike? You try it out straight away. I think the smile says it all.


----------



## chriswoody (19 Jun 2017)

The kids cycling home from Kindergarten. Tom at the back, is nearly four and has been riding a proper bike for 3 months now after graduating from a balance bike. The commute to kindergarten is a regular trip for us.


----------



## Dan B (19 Jun 2017)

Daughter still too short to flat-foot her pedal bike, but can glide the balance bike until the momentum runs out. Son up ahead somewhete


----------



## AndyRM (28 Jun 2017)

Too wee for a bike, but I took MiniRM out for a first spin in the trailer we bought over the weekend. She seemed pleased!






One question, the trailer is the kind that has a bracket which attaches to the qr axle and also has a seperate qr mechanism to release without taking the bracket off. Assume there's no problem leaving the bracket on? Bit of a faff otherwise...


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jun 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Too wee for a bike, but I took MiniRM out for a first spin in the trailer we bought over the weekend. She seemed pleased!
> 
> View attachment 359350
> 
> ...




Awesome.

I always left the bracket on.


----------



## AndyRM (28 Jun 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Awesome.
> 
> I always left the bracket on.



Ta! That's what I suspected, there was plenty thread left when I'd put it on.


----------



## User169 (29 Jun 2017)

My daughters heading off into town to get ice cream.


----------



## pjd57 (22 Jul 2017)

Too big for it , but we got it out the shed for one last lap round the block.
Sad to see it go after a lot of great times.


----------



## Cycleops (11 Aug 2017)

steven1988 said:


> So yesterday me and the lad took a 200 mile round trip to kidsracing.co.uk to pick up his new bike. It's a custom built Scatto jcross 26.
> 
> And what do you do when you've got a new bike? You try it out straight away. I think the smile says it all.
> View attachment 357885
> ...


Hang on, that's nicer than mine!


----------



## steven1988 (16 Aug 2017)

Cycleops said:


> Hang on, that's nicer than mine!



its also nicer than mine, somethings wrong here


----------



## The Rover (16 Aug 2017)

Can't beat new bike day.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Aug 2017)

The Rover said:


> Can't beat new bike day.
> 
> View attachment 368325




Awesome.. Looking at that and Frog bikes, I think one will be next purchase of Little H


----------



## benb (17 Aug 2017)

Frog bikes are great.


----------



## Dan B (17 Aug 2017)

Ms 3 climbed onto the Christiania all by herself,but I think she needs to grow a bit if she's going to actually reach the pedals


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Aug 2017)

My granddaughter wanted to see the Express lift tower 'close up' on today's ride.. 
There she is, waving!! (You might need to zoom in a bit to see her though)


----------



## User169 (24 Aug 2017)

Annual back to school photo. Secondary school now, so she has to make her own way there.


----------



## BrumJim (31 Aug 2017)

6.6 miles with my 4.5-year-old:









Four stops on the way - one for an ice cream, one for a packet of crisps, and two for water, but I'm still delighted with his achievement at this young age.


----------



## steven1988 (6 Sep 2017)

Mind my ugly mug but both my kids after our 35k sponsored ride for our local children's Hospice. Taylor managed to raise nearly 100 pound. 

I also don't think the youngest turned the tag along pedals once.


----------



## Justinslow (28 Sep 2017)

September visit to snetterton for the East Anglian Children's Hospice ride.


----------



## Andrew_P (14 Oct 2017)

aged 9!







Aged 12/13






Her Eco Warrior Oldest Sister








Two years later ditched the Hybrid and Helmet giving it full bean in the drops :-)


----------



## The Rover (2 Nov 2017)

Bit of poor health on my part means we haven't been out as much as I'd like but today I thought MTFU and wanted to make the most of the weather whilst it's the school hols.
We decided to go to Gisburn forest trails and take on the blue ( easy route ), it's only a 45min drive from ours but well worth a visit if you can get to it. 
Next stage for the boy as he's only been used to going along the canal and to local parks.

The blue route is about 5.5 miles and has a number of tight chicanes, hills and more importantly for Callum some great puddles!

He did really well and other than one moment ( in the pics ) he enjoyed it. Finished it off in true cycling style with coffee and cake! Ignore the van, it's work in progress.


----------



## Justinslow (5 Nov 2017)

Another EACH (East Anglian Children's Hospice) charity ride around Snetterton with some fireworks in the evening to boot. Bit chilly but we managed a few laps! Emily was having such a good time she did another two laps on her own when her brother had had enough!
Edit.
Blimin heck just noticed I've got two snetterton visits on the same cc page, we don't live here honest!


----------



## Beebo (6 Nov 2017)

My 6 year old has finally grown big enough for his first bike with gears. 
His comment was that it was so fast.


----------



## steven1988 (4 Dec 2017)

Not quite on his bike but sums his day up perfectly


----------



## hatler (11 Dec 2017)

Not really a kid anymore : -


----------



## steven1988 (11 Dec 2017)

hatler said:


> Not really a kid anymore : -
> 
> View attachment 386866



Kudos for racing in that. My lad couldn't be payed to race on Sunday


----------



## hatler (11 Dec 2017)

steven1988 said:


> Kudos for racing in that. My lad couldn't be payed to race on Sunday


Well, bizarrely, he _did_ get paid to race in that. Only three entries in the Juniors race, and he was third. Prize was a fiver. (This was his first cyclo-cross race. First bike race ever come to that.)


----------



## steven1988 (11 Dec 2017)

hatler said:


> Well, bizarrely, he _did_ get paid to race in that. Only three entries in the Juniors race, and he was third. Prize was a fiver. (This was his first cyclo-cross race. First bike race ever come to that.)





hatler said:


> Well, bizarrely, he _did_ get paid to race in that. Only three entries in the Juniors race, and he was third. Prize was a fiver. (This was his first cyclo-cross race. First bike race ever come to that.)



Will he be going back is the question? Get ready to stand in some cold fields constantly worrying whilst they arevput of sight. My lad has raced since he was 6 and loves it. Costs me a fortune mind


----------



## hatler (12 Dec 2017)

steven1988 said:


> Will he be going back is the question? Get ready to stand in some cold fields constantly worrying whilst they arevput of sight. My lad has raced since he was 6 and loves it. Costs me a fortune mind


He absolutely loved it and will be doing more. (And I was surprised at quite how long they were out of sight for.)


----------



## steven1988 (20 Jan 2018)

Notts and Derby CX today God it was Grim


----------



## keithmac (21 Jan 2018)

steven1988 said:


> Notts and Derby CX today God it was Grim
> View attachment 392411



Doesn't look fun!.


----------



## steven1988 (21 Jan 2018)

keithmac said:


> Doesn't look fun!.



Oh it wasn't but he' raced all season and desperately wants to get his hands on the ever present medal for doing so. Last round next week


----------



## keithmac (21 Jan 2018)

Good for him!, well deserved medal next week.


----------



## Sixmile (16 Apr 2018)

We went on our first overnight trip of 2018 at the weekend. Mum was away for a girly weekend so we went on a 50 mile round trip with an overnight stop at a hotel. The trailer has been worth its weight in gold, although the weight has definitely went up since I last pulled it!


----------



## Sixmile (11 Jun 2018)

It was our daughters 6th birthday on Saturday. She wanted a new bike so had a look around and decided on the Carrera Saruna. First thing on Saturday morning she did 3.4 miles (the decimal places all add up!) and then last night before bed she rode 6.2 miles with a few decent hills on the way.


----------



## Justinslow (18 Jun 2018)

Snetterton charity ride May 2018
Emily 12, joe 10








Junior triathlon June 2018
Emily.


----------



## Tom B (7 Jul 2018)

New seat today


----------



## Sixmile (9 Jul 2018)

A 6 mile country road amble to our friends house via a dense forest where we got properly lost, fell off a few times and even had a foot submerged in what must have been the last mucky puddle in the country. My two daughters told me next time, we're just sticking to the main roads!


----------



## Bad Machine (10 Jul 2018)

Scrolling through my bike photos, this one made me smile again - my now-grown-up daughter taking my newly-acquired 'bent for a spin !


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Aug 2018)

No.1 grandson attempting to get more than 25 psi in the new tube we’d just fitted on the Road bike.


----------



## hatler (24 Aug 2018)

My, what big feet he's got...


----------



## Tom B (25 Aug 2018)

The baby B is now big enough to be out on the bike regularly.

Borrowed child in the trailer.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Aug 2018)

hatler said:


> My, what big feet he's got...


Strange... they’re exactly the same size as mine!


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Aug 2018)

Out for a 9 mile ride, including traversing the new University bridge, with No1 granddaughter this afternoon.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Sep 2018)

No1 grandson making sure my wheel is nice and clean after my bounce around Cannock MTB trails yesterday.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Sep 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 428561
> 
> 
> No1 grandson making sure my wheel is nice and clean after my bounce around Cannock MTB trails yesterday.


He's got big feet :-)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Sep 2018)

ianrauk said:


> He's got big feet :-)


Nah, it's just the rest of him that's small.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Sep 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 425495
> 
> 
> No.1 grandson attempting to get more than 25 psi in the new tube we’d just fitted on the Road bike.





ianrauk said:


> He's got big feet :-)





deptfordmarmoset said:


> Nah, it's just the rest of him that's small.



Eventually, he will have the same size feet as me! Until then, he just borrows my shoes 

And he likes bike wheels


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Sep 2018)

Brazil-supporting granddaughter by the Danson Park Pond.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Sep 2018)

I used to swim in the lido at Danson Park when I was a kid... a long time ago


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Sep 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> I used to swim in the lido at Danson Park when I was a kid... a long time ago


I vaguely remember that being at the north-east corner of the park from early bike rides as a kid. There's no trace of that now...if that was where it was.


----------



## The Rover (6 Sep 2018)

We went round the Preston guild wheel last week with the idea that we’d turn round when he’d had enough as it’s a 21 miles loop.
No chance of that! I think the promise of a McDonald’s during the ride spurred him on and he managed the ride with no problems. Perhaps I shouldn’t have let him have a fizzy drink with his food as he spent the last 5 miles trying to race me back!

Not bad for 6 yrs old!!


----------



## Spoons47 (6 Sep 2018)

My son on his wiggle road bike which we got for a song. Already upgraded tubes and tyres.


----------



## Tom B (7 Sep 2018)

The Rover said:


> We went round the Preston guild wheel last week with the idea that we’d turn round when he’d had enough as it’s a 21 miles loop.
> No chance of that!
> .....
> Not bad for 6 yrs old!!



How many times did C fall off???


----------



## The Rover (7 Sep 2018)

Tom B said:


> How many times did C fall off???



Just the once, he’ll learn from it!

And I do know what your referring to, mine was someone else’s fault!


----------



## Tom B (7 Sep 2018)

The Rover said:


> Just the once, he’ll learn from it!
> 
> And I do know what your referring to, mine was someone else’s fault!



Will you learn from yours?


----------



## Sixmile (1 Oct 2018)

Yesterday's peloton.


----------



## Sniper68 (13 Dec 2018)

Provence aged 8:-






This Summer aged 10 3/4:-


----------



## Proto (28 Dec 2018)

No1 & 2 daughters finishing their Canada to Mexico ride, and #2 in the CicleClassic race last year (I'd like to think she was at this point giving Katie Archibald a hard time, but Archibald went on to win)


----------



## The Rover (28 Dec 2018)

New bike and lid for Xmas.


----------



## benb (3 Jan 2019)

We bought my daughter a new bike for Christmas.
It just goes to show what a difference a decent bike makes. Having struggled to get anywhere with riding her old one, which was a typical crap heavy kid's bike, she went from not really being able to ride to totally getting it (except a little trouble starting) in less than an hour.

Also, very cool purple colour.


----------



## Sniper68 (3 Jan 2019)

There's a lot to be said for spend the extra ££s and getting them a decent lightweight kids bike My son started off on Frogs and was riding clippless on drops by the time he was 7 1/2


----------



## The Rover (3 Jan 2019)

Sniper68 said:


> There's a lot to be said for spend the extra ££s and getting them a decent lightweight kids bike My son started off on Frogs and was riding clippless on drops by the time he was 7 1/2



Absolutely, it’s his third frog bike and the quality of it shouts out.
I’ve also managed to get at least 50% back when I’ve sold them as well.


----------



## benb (3 Jan 2019)

Frog and Isla are both really good.
Frogs are just that bit cooler IMO.


----------



## nickAKA (3 Jan 2019)

Longdendale trail, 1st proper ride on new frog 62... It's a bit big looking but come the good weather she'll be fine I'm sure. Needed a good clean after that.













Longdendale



__ nickAKA
__ 3 Jan 2019


















Frog62



__ nickAKA
__ 3 Jan 2019


----------



## Sniper68 (3 Jan 2019)

benb said:


> Frog and Isla are both really good.
> Frogs are just that bit cooler IMO.


I think so too.
Isla Road/CX always seem to have a cheaper left hand brake lever.Doesn't match and looks odd.Frog put Micro-shift on both sides and it just looks better!


The Rover said:


> Absolutely, it’s his third frog bike and the quality of it shouts out.
> I’ve also managed to get at least 50% back when I’ve sold them as well.


I sold my sons Team Sky Frog 62 for £60 less than I paid for it after 14 months We bought it new and paid £385 with local CC discount and I sold it for £325!!I could have sold it three times too No brainer for me.


----------



## Tobes (3 Jan 2019)

Bit young for their own but we are trying to get them interested.


----------



## User169 (5 Jan 2019)

New bike day for my daughter.


----------



## benb (7 Jan 2019)

Nice bike!


----------



## steven1988 (12 Jan 2019)

My Lad has been bugging me for ages for a road bike as he wants to do some sportives this year. So it kind of happened today, its going to sit on the turbo until he is used to it, then we will give it a crack on the roads before a couple of sportives


----------



## Sniper68 (12 Jan 2019)

My son had a Rouen before his Battaglin,good solid bike.
Don’t know what part of Sheffield you’re from but the cycle circuit at Forge Valley School(Myers Grove) is a good place to get used to drops/STis.1km long and no traffic!


----------



## steven1988 (12 Jan 2019)

Sniper68 said:


> My son had a Rouen before his Battaglin,good solid bike.
> Don’t know what part of Sheffield you’re from but the cycle circuit at Forge Valley School(Myers Grove) is a good place to get used to drops/STis.1km long and no traffic!



Thanks Sniper, grandparents live just around the corner so it wouldn't be too much trouble, how do you use forge valley, do they have open sessions?


----------



## Sniper68 (12 Jan 2019)

steven1988 said:


> Thanks Sniper, grandparents live just around the corner so it wouldn't be too much trouble, how do you use forge valley, do they have open sessions?


Yes it's about £2 a session.They haven't put the winter sessions up yet but if you give them a call they'll have the info.You can also contact them via their Facebook page.
0114 229 4040
We've used it quite a lot and half the time they let us on free!


----------



## Sniper68 (27 Jan 2019)

Forge Valley track is open every Sat/Sun in February 08:30-10:00 £1 per session.


----------



## steven1988 (27 Jan 2019)

Sniper68 said:


> Forge Valley track is open every Sat/Sun in February 08:30-10:00 £1 per session.



Thanks Sniper


----------



## BrumJim (6 Feb 2019)

Now on bike #2 for the little one. A Schwinn BMX. Up from 14" wheels to 18" ones, and knocking minutes off PBs on Strava.






Kudos to Ben at Venture Bikes in Birmingham. Bike was second hand from a friend. I paid nothing more than a couple of bars of chocolate for it. Ben cast his eye over it, and then replaced all the brake cables, including the gyrator, which he describes as being useless for a small kid, and just makes braking effort more difficult. Also removed the stablisers, which I wanted gone anyway.


----------



## plantfit (22 Feb 2019)

Took these pics a few years ago in Matlock town, fantastic youngsters racing, just look at the concentration and enjoyment on their faces


----------



## Sixmile (26 Mar 2019)

They're in there somewhere


----------



## Sixmile (19 Apr 2019)

Eldest getting that bit more confident with her balancing..


----------



## Sniper68 (21 Apr 2019)

Very hot,hilly ride yesterday.Not actually on the bike but mid-ride Cafe stop


----------



## benb (24 Apr 2019)

I highly recommend Copenhagen. IMO it's even better than Amsterdam for cycling.


----------



## Sniper68 (2 May 2019)

Added a third bike to my sons stable.He has a road and CX bike but they aren't ideal for just messing about with his mates so got him a BMX.(He'd out grown his MTB).
What is it about a BMX that turns them into an instant "Yoof"


----------



## Sixmile (13 May 2019)

Posing with our hired Circe Tandem.


----------



## craigwend (8 Jul 2019)

Managed to get two out earlier ...


----------



## Hacienda71 (8 Jul 2019)

My lad on one if his laps at this years Mountain Mayhem. He is growing fast and posted a faster lap than the four adults on his team.


----------



## steven1988 (10 Jul 2019)

craigwend said:


> Managed to get two out earlier ...
> View attachment 474576



My lad loves his Wiggins bike, shame he can only just reach the levers


----------



## craigwend (10 Jul 2019)

steven1988 said:


> My lad loves his Wiggins bike, shame he can only just reach the levers


Spotted he'd got one too, impressed with it, nice set up components and light, only problem my son has had a growth spurt !


----------



## steven1988 (10 Jul 2019)

craigwend said:


> Spotted he'd got one too, impressed with it, nice set up components and light, only problem my son has had a growth spurt !



Its his second bike as we spend more time off road than on it. He now wants his good bike, his CX converting to Drops


----------



## Milzy (10 Jul 2019)

My daughter has great balance on her frog bike but can only seem to spin backwards. Frustrating but as soon as she makes that good forwards push it will click into place.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jul 2019)

Jnr in the woods last weekend.


He's grown a bit since post #1 of this thread.


----------



## Sixmile (24 Jul 2019)

A shot from (an almost) 20 mile spin last Saturday.


----------



## Tom B (25 Aug 2019)

20 months now

He's a nursery commuter, but doesn't like the poncho I think he's worried where has hands have gone. 

We've done upto 50miles to and along the Camel Trail and back in the chair.

He's now taken an interest in repairs,


----------



## Sixmile (27 Aug 2019)

A shot from our trip on Sunday. We rode 20 miles all in, including a two way ferry trip to Donegal and a fly by HMP Magilligan.


----------



## Jody (27 Aug 2019)

Took my lad to some local trails last week. First proper outing on his new light(ish) weight 20"


----------



## BrumJim (2 Sep 2019)

On a 21-mile ride through the New Forest. That boy has a bit of stamina.













Lunch



__ BrumJim
__ 2 Sep 2019



On the 21-mile ride.

















Across the Ridge



__ BrumJim
__ 2 Sep 2019



Road section, just before lunch on 21-mile ride.

















Through the forest



__ BrumJim
__ 2 Sep 2019



21-mile ride

















Stopping for the view



__ BrumJim
__ 2 Sep 2019



Top of gravel road on 21-mile ride

















Gravel Track



__ BrumJim
__ 2 Sep 2019



21-mile ride.





Was the 2nd of three rides during the fortnight - first one was a tester at 10 miles, second was the big one, and third was 18 miles.


----------



## User169 (8 Sep 2019)

Had to cycle with my daughter and her friends. Didn't have to do a thing as they fell into pairs, chatting away...


----------



## Tom B (9 Sep 2019)

I wish I could get adults to cycle like that... Herding cats normally.


----------



## Justinslow (4 Oct 2019)

Joe getting used to his new ride


----------



## Jody (4 Oct 2019)

Managed to persuade his mum to come on a bike ride last weekend. Rare occurrence so I had to get a snap


----------



## Tom B (6 Oct 2019)

Justinslow said:


> Joe getting used to his new ride
> 
> View attachment 487738



Can't do that as an adult! Never been able to wheelie


----------



## Justinslow (6 Oct 2019)

Tom B said:


> Can't do that as an adult! Never been able to wheelie


He wasn’t airborne for long unfortunately - a well timed pic!


----------



## Tom B (5 Apr 2020)

We've broken out nanna's balance bike. He's got the hang of walking with it and now running, just needs to get the scooting idea.

I've sneaked the seat up 15mm to try and promote a bit of balancing.

He's also taken to the trailer now. The idea was to take the trailer for the big shop and put him in the hamax seat but he wanted to sit in the trailer at first though the seating promotes an uncomfortable looking slouch - didn't stop him napping. I'm keeping an eye out for a better trailer in the fullness of time.

* Trailer trip was an essential shopping trip to the supermarket, normally I'd go more often and take a backpack but to keep visits to a minimum I filled the trailer (and didn't manage to overturn it this time). But yes we did go the scenic route. And yes Robin Hood's Well decent was a bit bumpy both in the trailer and on 28c tyres. Still got screams of go faster daddy.


----------



## steven1988 (6 Apr 2020)

New bike day


----------



## anothersam (7 Apr 2020)

Not my kid, but here's one I always liked. Took it so long ago he'd be in his 20s by now. (I say he, but it's more likely he's a she. Unfortunately that would ruin my name for it.)





SON Dynamo


----------



## Sixmile (18 Apr 2020)




----------



## Justinslow (20 Apr 2020)

A few from the last week or so, mum doing a few night shifts as she’s a sister in the NHS.


----------



## Gunk (20 Apr 2020)

My son riding in the Dordogne last year.


----------



## Justinslow (23 Apr 2020)




----------



## CanucksTraveller (23 Apr 2020)

Justinslow said:


> View attachment 517416



A proper MTB obsessed family! Nice pics Justinslow.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (23 Apr 2020)




----------



## Sixmile (24 Apr 2020)

Yesterdays amble..


----------



## Justinslow (24 Apr 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> A proper MTB obsessed family! Nice pics Justinslow.


They just seem to be so versatile for what we need as a family, not in any kind of rush and the kids enjoy getting off the road, been on some lovely local circuits around our area enjoying the scenery and the weather!


----------



## Tom B (9 May 2020)

Sixmile said:


> Yesterdays amble..
> 
> View attachment 517467



Out of curiosity what model and make is that and do you happen to know the length of it from the front most point of the front wheel to the rearmost bit of the rear. I.e. will it fit in my shed


----------



## Sixmile (9 May 2020)

Tom B said:


> Out of curiosity what model and make is that and do you happen to know the length of it from the front most point of the front wheel to the rearmost bit of the rear. I.e. will it fit in my shed



220cm from end to end, 25cm less if the front wheel is removed.

The bike is a Circe Helios Duo. Circe can provide bikes in separable guise, so that the tandem can be packed into a large suitcase. Alternatively, they can be lengthened to a triplet if required.


----------



## Gunk (9 May 2020)




----------



## Hicky (18 May 2020)

Fast forward 8 years and a hand me down...


----------



## Jody (21 May 2020)

First air time (just)


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Aug 2020)

A pleasant ride around Pitsford Res with the grandkids, today..











And granddaughter trying out my Canyon CX.. She loves it!! 😂 






Lovely weather, too!


----------



## Gunk (29 Sep 2020)

A chip off the old block


----------



## Colin Grigson (1 Oct 2020)

my 10 year old twins ... they prefer their phones and tablets to their bicycles - but I’ll persevere getting them out when I can


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Nov 2020)

Lovely ride with No1 grandson along the banks of the Nene, yesterday.
He really needs the next size bike but we'll wait until Spring as he's growing so fast!


----------



## Tom B (1 Mar 2021)

Got the little lad his first propper bike with pedals.

It's a bug's todger too big yet. Toying with the idea of taking the pedals off for him.

The night before he got it he had a dream about his new blue bike. He was absolutely chuffed when he got it...

All he could manage was phwoooorrrr





gutted for him it is too big


----------



## Scoosh (1 Mar 2021)

He'll _very_ soon grow into/onto it !


----------



## Tom B (1 Mar 2021)

Scoosh said:


> He'll _very_ soon grow into/onto it !


 
Hopefully just in time for summer. I've dropped the handlebars down now and his little balance bike is going to go to nannas for little sisters arrival so hopefully that'll push him onto his bigger balance bike and hell feel more at home on his bigger bike.

I was worried it'd be too small!


----------



## rockyroller (10 Mar 2021)

Wifey & "the kids" from a cpl summers ago in Eastham, MA


----------



## Hicky (12 Mar 2021)

Moving on from the pics on page 60....Here's son no2 on the bike at the time of purchase for his older brother...then fast forward 8 years and he's hooning on his older brothers Cube again. 
The pic of my Ms happy in summer on what she calls her "tootle tootle" bike, unknowingly carrying our unborn shown months later in the other pic....in a year or so time I'll have a pic of the little one on a balance bike hopefully.


----------



## Zanelad (1 Apr 2021)

My eldest grandson on his new bike. I'm spending more on his cycling than I am on my own! Something wrong surely.......


----------



## rockyroller (2 Apr 2021)

Zanelad said:


> My eldest grandson on his new bike. I'm spending more on his cycling than I am on my own! Something wrong surely.......


nawh, still remember my Grandfather buying me my 1st drop bar road bike. took a wad of cash out of his pocket & counted out the bills. then told me he would race me home in his car. he let me win! time w/ Grand Dad is priceless. the memories last a lifetime. well done, you ;-)


----------



## Cathryn (17 Apr 2021)

My giant 11 year old loves MTB


----------



## rockyroller (17 Apr 2021)

Cathryn said:


> My giant 11 year old loves MTB


hehe nice! looks like he caught some air there!


----------



## cyberknight (17 Apr 2021)

Out with





mini ck 1 for a ride today , he borrowed some of my old kit and we rode 4 ish miles to Rosliston forestry centre but the cafe was shut so we went to the nursery opposite where they had a coffee van


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Apr 2021)

The grandkids, half way around Pitsford Res a few days ago. His longest ride yet, 7 miles, with no problems.






And a pic of the three of us and a view of the underside of the bikes through the panoramic sun roof..


----------



## CanucksTraveller (18 Apr 2021)

Out and about today... she's getting too big for her old Trek now I fear... the seat post is at the limit so it's new bike time this year. 😔


----------



## cyberknight (2 May 2021)

Out with mini ck1 on his "new " bike bought yesterday from @120308
20 miles in total


----------



## 120308 (2 May 2021)

Certainly looks the part - well done.


----------



## cyberknight (2 May 2021)

120308 said:


> Certainly looks the part - well done.


need to get some proper shoes hes in footy boots that i reckon are too small and absconded some of my "race fit" kit


----------



## Rusty Nails (2 May 2021)

My granddaughter a couple of weeks ago on her 2nd birthday present from me, a wooden balance bike.

She's walking on it, rather than scooting, at the moment but she will improve.


----------



## cyberknight (2 May 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> My granddaughter a couple of weeks ago on her 2nd birthday present from me, a wooden balance bike.
> 
> She's walking on it, rather than scooting, at the moment but she will improve.
> 
> View attachment 586946


best way to start mini ck 2 started on a balance bike and took to two wheels very quickly


----------



## Tribansman (2 May 2021)

He loves his riding, but his highlight (as is mine!) is definitely the mid or post ride cake or butty. This was after his longest ride yet at Huntingdon station waiting for the train home


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 May 2021)

Can I have a go grandad?


----------



## CanucksTraveller (2 May 2021)

Busy thread tonight! 
My daughter on her 1 week old Trek.


----------



## Tribansman (3 May 2021)

Very swish looking bike, love the colour of the back wheel, and the stealth like mudguards


----------



## cyberknight (30 May 2021)

cyberknight said:


> Out with mini ck1 on his "new " bike bought yesterday from @120308
> 20 miles in total
> View attachment 586903


update 
Not been riding for the last few weeks due to mrs ck work hours , tried clipless pedals yesterday as hes gagging to try them , cue clipless fall !
ordered some sh 56 cleats ( i have some you know you can never find stuff when you want them ) and got some a 530 pedals he can try 
Plan is to go out tomorrow for maybe a 30 mile ride


----------



## Landsurfer (30 May 2021)

The Princesses of Doom on my other bike .. ...


----------



## Gunk (30 May 2021)

Himalayan?


----------



## Landsurfer (30 May 2021)

Gunk said:


> Himalayan?


Yes ..... my low budget superbike ..


----------



## cyberknight (5 Jun 2021)

Ride with mini ck 1 to the bank cafe in Alrewas just under 24 miles in total !
https://www.strava.com/activities/5416890507


----------



## Landsurfer (5 Jun 2021)

cyberknight said:


> Ride with mini ck 1 to the bank house cafe in Alrewas just under 24 miles in total !
> https://www.strava.com/activities/5416890507
> View attachment 592265
> 
> ...



Where did you get the La Vie top !!!


----------



## cyberknight (5 Jun 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> Where did you get the La Vie top !!!


cant remember had it for my 50th , it was a cheaper one i also have a team z


----------



## Zanelad (5 Jun 2021)

Took our grandson out for a ride this morning before the day got too hot. We did a total of 12 miles which was his longest ride so far. We stopped halfway for an ice-cream.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jun 2021)

Grandson and I (plus 2 stationary friends) on a circuit of Salcey Forest recently.. 👍


----------



## Landsurfer (5 Jun 2021)

cyberknight said:


> cant remember had it for my 50th , it was a cheaper one i also have a team z


Found them .... https://govelo.com/products/retro-l...QhTN-ZAgpqbRDCRE5tLM7Q5P1WMA9dMgaAk86EALw_wcB


----------



## hatler (16 Sep 2021)

Happy days


----------



## Colin Grigson (20 Sep 2021)

My 11 year old son and I about to embark on an adventure …


----------



## hatler (20 Sep 2021)

hatler said:


> Happy days
> snip


And the little chap on the right ripped my legs off between Brighton and Oxford on Sunday as he prepares himself for a 200 miler in the next week or so.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Sep 2021)

My grandson enjoying a rest on a recent circuit of the Upton tracks & trails. 
10 miles, by the end, and his longest ever ride 😍


----------



## ianrauk (20 Sep 2021)

hatler said:


> And the little chap on the right ripped my legs off between Brighton and Oxford on Sunday as he prepares himself for a 200 miler in the next week or so.


Amazing. I still think of them from when I last saw them...as little kids.


----------



## hatler (20 Sep 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Amazing. I still think of them from when I last saw them...as little kids.


He's 6' 2". She's 5' 8".


----------



## ianrauk (20 Sep 2021)

hatler said:


> He's 6' 2". She's 5' 8".


Bonkers


----------



## hatler (23 Sep 2021)

hatler said:


> And the little chap on the right ripped my legs off between Brighton and Oxford on Sunday as he prepares himself for a 200 miler in the next week or so.


If you're so inclined - https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/mini-hatler-200-miles-in-a-day.279785/


----------



## Peugeotrider (4 Oct 2021)

My eldest girl on her 89 raleigh pursuiut I picked up for her earlier this year.
We are very much into our retro machinery here


----------



## cyberknight (4 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 610147
> 
> 
> My grandson enjoying a rest on a recent circuit of the Upton tracks & trails.
> 10 miles, by the end, and his longest ever ride 😍


He did well on that bike mini ck 1 had one and it weighed a ton , mind you he loved the colour


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Oct 2021)

cyberknight said:


> He did well on that bike mini ck 1 had one and it weighed a ton , mind you he loved the colour


Yes.. Lots of heavy, useless suspension! I got it for £20/£25 (can't remember which, now) off Marketplace! 
He loves the colour, too. He's 7 now so it'll do a year or so then he will get a 'proper' bike 👌


----------



## cyberknight (4 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Yes.. Lots of heavy, useless suspension! I got it for £20/£25 (can't remember which, now) off Marketplace!
> He loves the colour, too. He's 7 now so it'll do a year or so then he will get a 'proper' bike 👌


I think mini ck 1 was a similar age but had it new for crimbo at the time , in fact i got hold of a giant hard tail free from the ctc forum that was half the weight but he still liked the tank more


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Oct 2021)

Does this count?







Okay so it isn't a photo but it has happened a lot in the last few years...


----------



## steven1988 (5 Oct 2021)

My daughter at Yorkshire Cyclocross on Sunday


----------



## steven1988 (5 Oct 2021)

And the boy


----------



## Scoosh (5 Oct 2021)

... the tongue got it !


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Feb 2022)

A Wagonwheel & juice break on today's very windy, gusting to 35mph, ride.. 
In grandson's immortal words "Nice breeze, isn't it!"


----------



## Hicky (7 Mar 2022)

I've not posted for some time, introducing little legs version 3.0(version 1.0 is now 18(and taller than, me and version 2.0 is an ever growing at 13!). Darcie(pictured) is now 13 months and has had a few outings. I've just got her an Islabike off the bay....she's still too short for it much to her frustration.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (29 Mar 2022)

I've absolutely loads but this is one of my favourites from last year. She did 18 miles that day not bad on a singlespeed lol, hoping to get a mini overnight trip in this year if shes up for it.
She absolutely loves her bike and hoping this continues as she gets older.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Apr 2022)

Tinybug on a bike ride with me over the Easter weekend. Every time I visit a "bike tour" is a mandatory part of the programme.






She's trying to get me to agree to a camping trip.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (30 Jul 2022)

Only just spotted this thread! Only pic i got from today's ride, 10 yr old on his old bike as his new one needs a bit of tlc!


----------



## rivers (24 Sep 2022)

Took the little man for his longest ride yet in his trailer. Yatton to Cheddar along the Strawberry Line, where we met my wife for a picnic (and she took him home. Thought 22 miles might be a bit too much for him).


----------



## Scoosh (27 Sep 2022)

^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ – bet he really enjoys it when you go through small puddles ... with no rear mudguard and the front flap up !!


----------



## rivers (27 Sep 2022)

Scoosh said:


> ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ – bet he really enjoys it when you go through small puddles ... with no rear mudguard and the front flap up !!



A) it was dry. No puddles to speak of. B) Front flap was up only once we arrived at our destination.


----------



## BrumJim (3 Nov 2022)

Cyclo-cross was muddy last week:


----------



## straas (3 Nov 2022)

Safety first


----------



## straas (7 Nov 2022)

Not the best photo - taken from a video.

Great fun though!


----------



## Jody (5 Dec 2022)

Kids party to attend yesterday. Expected a scorching hot play center of some description and lots of squealing.

What I got was a BMX party at the local track with instruction from the coach. Top mornings entertainment


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Dec 2022)

Jody said:


> Kids party to attend yesterday. Expected a scorching hot play center of some description and lots of squealing.
> 
> What I got was a BMX party at the local track with instruction from the coach. Top mornings entertainment
> 
> ...



Hot dang, that's a good party...


----------



## Jody (5 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hot dang, that's a good party...



It was great. All the equipment was on loan from the club, including the bikes. The instuctor was very complimentary of his skills and kept asking me to bring him to some training sessions. 

Second post on Facebook when I got home was this, up for sale from someone in my MTB club. It was fate.

He starts with the club after Christmas


----------



## AlanW (6 Dec 2022)

BrumJim said:


> Cyclo-cross was muddy last week:
> View attachment 666787



Go Beacon RCC, best club in the West Midlands


----------

